# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  ¦¦Ξ  ألـــغـــاز الــصـــور  ¦¦Ξ

## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*شلونكم ؟ طيبين ؟* 
*بهذا الموضوع راح أحط ألغاز خاصة بالصور* 
*وهي متنوعه فهناك من ألغاز الصور ما يعتمد على قوة الملاحظه وهناك* 
*منها مايعتمد على قوة المخيلة والذاكرة ... الخ* 
*ونبدأ مع شيء سهل* 
*هذه لعبة تعتمد على قوة الذاكرة والتخيل* 
*وهي عبارة عن صوره مقطعة الأجزاء*  
*والمطلوب* 
*وضع كل جزء بمكانه الصحيح حتى تتكون عندنا صوره مطابقة للصوره* 
*الاصل المعطاة* 
*وللتسهيل سأضع رسمه بها مربعات تحوي حروفا ً متتابعة* 
** 
*وكل ما عليكم هو تحديد كل حرف نضعه بخانة أي رقم ؟* 
*نبدأ بداية سهله يلا* 
** 
* *  
* *  
* *  
* *  
**  


*لـلـمــســـاعـــده هادي أستخدموا هادي الصـــوره* 
** 

*إن شاء الله سهله*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كيف نركبها

----------


## المتحير

مشكورة سويت الصورة في الوورد والحين

----------


## 7mammah

> كيف نركبها



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*معلمتي الحبيبه*

*مو مطلوب أبدا ً تركيبها*

*المطلوب ببساطه*

*انش تكتبي مكان كل حرف يناسب مكان أي  رقم بالمربع اللي حطيت له صوره وبه مربعات بها ارقام*

*وكل جزء من الصوره لاحظي له حرف * 

*بس قولي كل حرف ابيا رقم انحطه ؟؟*

*واذا فيش اتحطي الحروف بالترتيب الصحيح في مربع الأربع ايكون افضل*

*بس تقدري حتى تكتبي الحرف مع الرقم المناسب*

*حرف جزء الصوره  ورقم المربع بالرسمه  هيتشي يعني *

----------


## 7mammah

> مشكورة سويت الصورة في الوورد والحين



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إذا كانت الصوره على الووورد  وكنت ناوي اتنزلها يعني*

*في لك طريقتين*

*اما تاخد لها لقطه للشاشه * 

*او انك تسويللها نسخ على الورد بعد تحديد الصوره فقط*

*وبعدين سويللها لصق على سطح المكتب وراح تنزل على سطح المكتب وهاتها هني بعد ماترفعها على موقع رفع*

----------


## ابن الكرار

a 1
b 2

بس هذا الا اقدرت عليه 

هههههههه

سيتم المحاولة 

يسلموووو على اللعبة الحلوة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ان شاء الله صح

----------


## 7mammah

> ان شاء الله صح



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ممتازه معلمتي  شغل سريع جدا ً وصحيح* 

*الحل مزبوط  صح يارب يعطيكي الصحه والعافيه* 

*وتستحقي التقييم الخاص بهذا الحل  وأنتي أول الواصلين*

*دمتي كل سنه طيبه معلمه*

----------


## النور الالهي



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الاخت العزيزه  النور الإلهي* 

*الجواب صحيح*

*وتم ّ التقييم الله يعطيش العافيه*

*وبإنتظار آخر حل صحيح يتم قبوله*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مرحبا أنون الغلا
شفت المسابقة ولقيت أن باقي حل 
فقمت وحليت الصورة
والصراحه تخربطت في حرفين وين احطهم وغشيت  :embarrest: 
بس أنا أعرفك طبية وحبابه وراح تقبلين بحلي  :wink: 

وهذا هو ..





والله يعطيك الف مليون عافية يارب
على الافكار الحلوة الي تقديمها النا وتساعدينا نحرك مخوخنا
وتزيدي في فكرنا ومعلوماتنا ..
الله يعطيك الف مليون عافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير يارب ..
أختكِ المحبة ..
هموس ..
 :embarrest:

----------


## همسه دلع

يعطيك العافيه 
خيتوو أنين
ونتظر مره جايه
تحياتي.

----------


## ابو طارق

*مسابقة  جميلة* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*أنين* 

*على الافكار  الرائعة* 

*ننتظر المسابقة القادمة * 

*لاني وصلت متأخر * 

*يعطيك العافية* 


*تم تقييمك لجهدك  المميز*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكوره انون 
والله فرحت لما شفت اني 
الفائزة الأولى 
يعطيش العافية يالغالية 
هلى هيك مسابقات رائعه

----------


## المتحير

هذا ميكي ركبته بس كيف انسخه

----------


## 7mammah

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> مرحبا أنون الغلا
> شفت المسابقة ولقيت أن باقي حل 
> فقمت وحليت الصورة
> والصراحه تخربطت في حرفين وين احطهم وغشيت 
> بس أنا أعرفك طبية وحبابه وراح تقبلين بحلي  
> وهذا هو .. 
> 
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هلا فيكي يالعزيزه الغاليه هموووس* 

*هموووستي وأخيرا ً شرفتيني ... حضور رائع ومميز كعادتك ِ*

*ياحبيبتي الحل صحيح تماما ً  وكمان سويتيه بحروفـ أنيقة همووستي*

*وتستحقي عليه التقييم يارب يسعدك ِ ويرضيك ِ*

*والله يعطيكي الصحه والعافيه يالغاليه نورتي وشرفتيني والله*

*محبتك ِ دوم .. أنين*

----------


## 7mammah

> يعطيك العافيه 
> 
> خيتوو أنين
> ونتظر مره جايه
> 
> تحياتي.



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الله يسلمك ِ ويعافيك ِ  عزيزتي همسه  وفقدناك ِ فتره ماتنشافي*

*وإن شاء الله تلحقي المرات الجايه*

*بالتوفيق عزيزتي*

*أجمل تحيه*

----------


## 7mammah

> *مسابقة جميلة* 
> 
> *تشكري ابنتي*  
> *أنين*  
> *على الافكار الرائعة*  
> *ننتظر المسابقة القادمة*  
> *لاني وصلت متأخر*  
> *يعطيك العافية*  
> 
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*يارب يسعدك والدي  ... كرم كبير منك تعطيني تقييم على مسابقه بالرغم من انك ما لحقت على المشاركه فيها ... ولو كنت حليتها لكنت قبلت بالحل تقديرا ً لظروف أوقاتك والدي*

*أشكرك والدي على هذا اللطف والكرم وبالمرات الجايه سأكون حريصه على أن تشارك معنا*

*كل تقدير واحترام والدي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يعطيك الف عافية ويقويك عزيزتي انين على المسابقات الرائعة والافكار الجديدة وبالتوفيق للجميع أعضاء ومشرفين  عساكم على القوة دايم*
*أختكم*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## 7mammah

> مشكوره انون 
> والله فرحت لما شفت اني 
> الفائزة الأولى 
> يعطيش العافية يالغالية 
> هلى هيك مسابقات رائعه



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اهلين معلمتي*

*فعلا ً كنتي الأسبق بالأمس  وبالتوفيق لش معلمه دوووم*

*الله يسلمش ويعافيش*

----------


## 7mammah

> *يعطيك الف عافية ويقويك عزيزتي انين على المسابقات الرائعة والافكار الجديدة وبالتوفيق للجميع أعضاء ومشرفين عساكم على القوة دايم*
> *أختكم*
> *عيون لاتنام*



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الله ايعافيش ويسلمش عيوني* 

*واحشتني مره عيوني ما اشوفش زي اول*

*وعشانش بحاول احط الغاز لغويه او اثريه* 

*أعتز بتقييماتش عيوني فهي بالنسبه لي مثل كيس الحلوى أحرص عليه* 

*موفقه دائم عيوني*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 


*هذه لعبة تعتمد على قوة الذاكرة والتخيل* 
*وهي عبارة عن صوره مقطعة الأجزاء*  
*والمطلوب* 
*وضع كل جزء بمكانه الصحيح حتى تتكون عندنا صوره مطابقة للصوره* 
*الاصل المعطاة* 


** 
*وكل ما عليكم هو تحديد كل حرف نضعه بخانة أي رقم ؟* 


** 





 



*وهذه هي الصورة الأصـل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ان شاء الله صح

----------


## ابو طارق

** 
*وكل ما عليكم هو تحديد كل حرف نضعه بخانة أي رقم ؟* 
 * بدون نقل  الاحرف  * 

*نقلت الصورة  كما  هي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله البابا

احلى حل 
خساره ما اعرف اسوي مثلك

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*ماشاء الله* 
*معلمه عفاف* 
*الوالد ابو طارق*  
*شغل روعه*  
*معلمه عفاف اهتمام مميز بهذه اللعبه ودائما تتعبين للوصول للحل وتصلين إليه* 
*الوالد ابو طارق ابديت حماسا ً لهذه اللعبه منذ البدء وأثبتت أن حماسك صادق*  
*وأنا بعرف من الملاحظه انك تعبت واشتغلت وما اعتمدت على حل معلمه عفاف* 
*لانو الوقت اللي قضيته بالصفحه يدل على انك بذلت جهد ذاتي للوصول للحل* 
*وكمان جبت الحل بطريقه مميزه*  
*عندي تعليق على طريقة الحل التي أتيت بها يا والدي*  
*فهذه الطريقه في نظري هي الأمثل في الحل* 
*ومع ذلك فأنا لم أطالب المتسابقين بها خوفا ً أن تكون صعبه واكتفيت بمربع الاعداد والطلب منهم بأن يضعوا كل حرف لكل جزء من أجزاء الصوره بالرقم المناسب ولكنك أتيت بحل ممتاز متميز وهو الطريقة المثلى ولهذا فأنته أيضا ً تستحق وبجدارة تقييم مضاعف للجواب*  
*وأنا أيضا ً كنت احتفظ بالحل كما اتى به الوالد وهذا هو*  
 

*وبالنسبة لتساؤل معلمه عفاف عن كيفية الحل بالطريقة التي أتى بها والدنا* 
*من الواضح أن الوالد قام بما اعتبره تصرفا ً مثاليا ً للحل ... فهو عمد الى الأجزاء المفرقة للصوره ومن ثم أعاد ترتيبها بعد أن بذل جهدا ً ممتازا ً في التخيل ومحاولة مطابقة الصوره الأصليه بما يقوم بعمله .. وهو ليس بالعمل السهل ويحتاج وقت وجهد* 
*الله يعطيكم العافيه وتسلم يمناكم معلمه عفاف ، الوالد ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لا يسعني الا ان اقول * 

*شكرا   ابنتي* 

*أنين* 

*احاول ان اعطي  ما استطيع ان اقوم به* 

*اعرف انه  يأخذ من الوقت الكثير  انما  اجد* 

*سعادة عندما  انجز العمل  كامل * 

*اما بالنسبة  لتعليقك على  طريقة الحل  وعدم طلبك  ذلك * 

*اكيد  انا اتفهم  تصرفك  واقدره واشكرك*

*لانك لا تريدي من الاعضاء  التعب  ومعك حق الطريقة  صعبة  شوي* 

*على كل حال  المسابقة  رائعة  وصاحبتها  اروع* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*العفو والدي العزيز والشكر موصول لجميل تواصلكم*

*والآن مع لغز جديد لصوره جديده لكن من نوع آخر*

*فهذا اللغز يعتمد على قوة الملاحظة وقوتها*


*في الصوره بالأسفل ... ماذا ترون بعد التركيز فيها ؟ ؟؟*



*؟    ؟    ؟*

----------


## شفايف وردية

انها امرأة  عجوز

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني مع زوجة اخوي
اشوفها مرأة يمكن منزلة راسها وتدعو 
وركبتيها موقفتنهم

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*عزيزتي شفايف وردية*

*معلمتي عفاف* 

*مع شديد الأسف الأجوبة غير صحيحه*

*ركزي أكثر خصوصا في منتصف الصوره*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن تقصدي شكل الضب او السحلية

----------


## 7mammah

> يمكن تقصدي شكل الضب او السحلية



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*لا معلمتي*

*قصدي ركزي على منتصف الصوره كل المنتصف من فوق وتحت* 

*صدق اكو حيوان بالصوره وكمان شيء تاني بس الحيوان مو الضب*

*ويش اتشوفي  ؟؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن خفاش

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*العفو والدي العزيز والشكر موصول لجميل تواصلكم* 
*والآن مع لغز جديد لصوره جديده لكن من نوع آخر* 
*فهذا اللغز يعتمد على قوة الملاحظة وقوتها* 

*في الصوره بالأسفل ... ماذا ترون بعد التركيز فيها ؟ ؟؟* 
 
*؟ ؟ ؟* 

 



*راعي بقر يركب حصان* 


*لقد رسمته ولم يتم التحميل*


*صورة جميلة وللاسف لم يتقبل تحميل*

----------


## 7mammah

> يمكن خفاش



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*سامحيني معلمه أرد عليش متأخرة* 

*بس توني مخلصه وضع مسابقة ××× تسالـــي×××*

*والحيوان مو الخفاش وبعد في شيء غير الحيوان*

*شيء هو فوق الحيوان ... أكيد وضحت الصوره هسه *

----------


## 7mammah

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *العفو والدي العزيز والشكر موصول لجميل تواصلكم* 
> *والآن مع لغز جديد لصوره جديده لكن من نوع آخر* 
> *فهذا اللغز يعتمد على قوة الملاحظة وقوتها* 
> 
> *في الصوره بالأسفل ... ماذا ترون بعد التركيز فيها ؟ ؟؟* 
>  
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*برافو*


*برافو*

*برافو*



*►  الوالد  أبو طارق ◄*


*بس هذا هو المطلوب*

*لك تقييم خاص*

----------


## 7mammah

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *لقد رسمته ولم يتم التحميل* 
> 
> 
> *صورة جميلة وللاسف لم يتقبل تحميل*



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*والدي ليس مهما ً إرفاق الصوره فأنته انجزت المطلوب* 

*ولكن ...*

*سأخبرك لماذا لم ينجح معك تحميل الصوره*

*لأنك بالأغلب حاولت رفعها على مركز تحميل المنتدي اليس كذلك؟*

*والصورة من نسق " bmp"*

*وهناك طريقتين لتحميلها*

*أولا ً رفعها على موقع رفع آخر ووضعها هنا بعد ذلك*

*والطريقة الثانية أن تغير نسقها بواسطة برنامج الرسام*

*كيف ؟؟؟*

*افتحها بواسطة برنامج الرسام* 

*ثم احفظها " حفظ بإسم " ولكن غير نسقها من الأسفل بالمربع*

*ستجد نسقها كما ذكرت لك فأنته غيرها إلى "jpg "*

*وستنجح بعد ذلك في رفعها عن طريق مركز تحميل المنتدى*

*مع كل تقدير وإحترام والدي العزيز*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خساره ما اني شايفتنه هالراعي 
على العموم مبروك بابا 
شغلك عدل

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية يا احلى واشطر  بابا

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

واوووووووووووو
روعة ألغاز الصور 
شو هالابداع انونة 
تسلمي لنا 
ونتمنى نشارك معاكم

----------


## 7mammah

> واوووووووووووو
> روعة ألغاز الصور 
> شو هالابداع انونة 
> تسلمي لنا 
> ونتمنى نشارك معاكم



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*يسعد لي هالطله شو  كتير حلوه  نواره*

*وأنتي يانوارة معروفه بحبك ِ لمسابقات الصور ولك مشاركات ولا اروع*

* معي في عدد منها*

*وبالخصوص شيء ٌ ما غير منطقي  وكذلك لا ننسى  المسابقه التي*

* تميزتي بها وهي مسابقة احضري الصوره المطلوبه* 

*ويلا ناطرين مشاركاتك ِ  وراح تحلووووو بوجودك ِ*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*وهادا لغز صوره جديد* 
*مرررره سهل* 
** 
*هااا ! ماذا ترون في الصوره ؟ ؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وجه اسد

----------


## 7mammah

> وجه اسد



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*برافو معلمه عفاف*  
*وجه أســـد وأنفه هو رأس الرجل وشعره هو أوراق الشجرة* 
*والش احلى تقييم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا الحلوين
على هيك مسابقات

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
واااااااااااو
حلوه المسابقة هذي مرة
بس خسارة لاني ماألحق عليها
لاني ما أقدر ادخل العصر
بس إن شاء الله يجيني يوم وأقدر أشارك فيها ..
يعطيك الف عافية أنون الغالية ..
موفقة دوووووووووووووم ..

----------


## 7mammah

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> واااااااااااو
> واو  واو  واو
> حلوه المسابقة هذي مرة
> مو احلى منك ِ 
> ...



 
*حيا الله هموووووس *

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*وهادا لغز صوره جديد*


**

*هااا !  ماذا ترون ؟  ؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وجه مرأه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حاجب وعيون انف وفم 
وخصلات شعر

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وجه إمرأة ..
يعطيكم العافية يارب ..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*معلمه عفاف*

*الغاليه همووووس*

*جواب صائب وصحيح*

*والتقييم لكما* 

*دمتما في حفظ الله*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*وهادا كمان لغز صوره  جديد ومره سهل*


**

*هااا ! قولولي ايش الأشياء اللي بتشوفوها في الصوره ؟  ؟؟*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

حصانان يشكلان وجه امرأه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*نوارتي  برافو برافو  جواب صحيح*

*remo جواب صحيح كمانه* 


*والتقييم لكما*

*سيتم ّ التقييم فيما بعد اعزائي* 

*مع التحيه لمشاركتكما الحلوه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*وهادا لغز صوره جديد* 

** 
*هااا ! ما الأشـــيــاء التي ترونها بالصــوره ؟ ؟؟*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

شلالات تشكل شكل امرأة

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ايضا وجه دب

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

واحد ماعرفته شنو

----------


## 7mammah

> ايضا وجه دب



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*نوارتي* 
*بالصوره ... يوجد سبعة أشياء*  
*تم إرسال الجائزة مع تقييم لك ِ الخاصه بـ ِ " أختر جائزتكـ ِ "* 
*من شويا بس أستعدت  القدرة على إعطاء تقييمات بعد أن كنت لا استطيع طوال الوقت إعطاء تقيمات لنفادها من الأمس* 
*دحين ركزي هنا ... سبعة أشياء* 
*والتقييم مضاعف لمن يأتي بالأشياء السبعه بالصوره*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~



----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 


*◄الوالد أبو طارق*  
*◄◄ تقييمان تستحق برافو*

*نوارة سأمنحك ِ تقييما ً جزاء شغلك ِ*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كنت اكتب لنوارة سهوا ً  ســبــ 7 ــعـــة أشياء* 

*والحقيقة هم تــســ 9 ـــعــة أشـــيـــاء* 

*فـبـالإضــافه لما قام الوالد بالتأشير عليهم فهناك أيضا ً المرأة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اكيد  صورة الامرأة  واضحة  ولا تحتاج الى  تأشير* 

*ولو  دققنا اكثر  لوجدنا اشياء  كثيرة* 

*على كل حال  تشكري ابنتي* 

*أنين* 

*على التقييم* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام  لجهودك الكبيرة المشكورة* 

*على  اضفاء  حركة  على المنتدى* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*يسلملي والدي العزيز على هادي المداخله*

*وعلى احلى شغل ومشاركه*


*وشكرا ليك والدي على التقييم الذي لا أستحقه* 

*ميحرمنيش منك*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*وهادا كمان لغز صوره جديد ومره سهل* 

** 
*هااا ! قولولي ايش الأشياء اللي بتشوفوها في الصوره ؟ ؟؟*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السلام عليكم 


صباح الخير 


عجبتني الصورة كثير
اشوف فيها جنين 

يجنن

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صباح الخير انين ..*
*هذا اللي قدرت اطلعه اتمنى يكون صح..*

*اللي فوق عاليمين حسيت يد ممتده..*
*واللي تحتها مباشره رجلين..*
*والوسط احس شيء بشري ..*
*واللي عاليسار كأن واحد متعلق بالشجره..*
*واخر صورة تحت حسيت احد جالس وضام حاله..*
*اتمنى يكونوا صح..*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الاختين العزيزتين* 

*نوارة    شذى*


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*وصبحكم الله بالنور والسرور*

*والاجابتين صحيحتين * 

*نعم هو جنين* 

*وذكرتي لنا شذى تفاصيل أكثر وكلها صحيحه*

*وشغل رائع شذى اعجبني* 

*وتستحقان التقييم الخاص بالإجابة * 


*◄◄ نوارة* 

*◄◄ شذى * 


*يعطيكم الله الف عافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مالحقنا
مبروك لنواره وشذاوي

----------


## 7mammah

** 
** 

*أهلين ___* 
*معي لغز صوره جديد* 
*ونشوف مين هادي المره يحل لغز (؟)الصوره* 
** 

** 

*مين يقدر يطلعلي الإنسان وين في الصوره ____* 

 

*والتقييم  مضاعف طبعا ً*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وجه داير جهة اليسار

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*معلمتي  عفاف* 

*الوالد  أبوطارق* 

*الحل صحيح يعطيكم الله ألف عافيه على المشاركه الرائعه* 

*سيتم التقييم الآن* 

*دمتما بخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حلوه المسابقه 
مبروك بابا

----------


## 7mammah

* يا هلا* 
*لغز صـوره جـديـد*  
*ودايما ً أسألكم*  
*يا ترى ... مـــاذا تــرى ؟ ؟؟* 

 
 

*والـتـقـيـيـمللإجابه الـصـحـيـحـه*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

رأس طائر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وجه ارنب

----------


## 7mammah

> رأس طائر



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اهلين نوارة* 

*طيب راس طائر  وشيء تاني كمانه  * 

*يلا دققي كويس* 

*وقوليلي بسرعه ايش كمان غير راس الطائر جربي تعكسي - مو تقلبي -*

* تعكسي النظر للصوره*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*برافو   نوارة ومعلمه عفاف  كملتوا بعض*

*كل واحده جابت بالبداية نصف الحل*


*تستحقان مقاسمة التقييم*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الصوره كل من نوارة  ومعلمه عفاف شافتها من زاوية مختلفه*

*فهي  ممكن تكون رأس طار ويبدو منقاريه واضحين*

*وكذلك كما اخبرتنا معلمتي عفاف وجه ارنب ويكون المنقاران هما أذنا الأرنب*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك لنا نواره 
طلعنا شطار

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني شفت الأثنين صراحه 
بس اتوقعت الطائر هو الواضح والمطلوب  هو انو نبحث عن المخفي

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

لو تشوفوني كأني مخوبلة 
اقرب وابعد عن الشاشة 
باقي لي شوي واقلبها راسا على عقب
ادور وين الارنب 
في الآخر لقيته 
واضح جدا

----------


## 7mammah

> اني شفت الأثنين صراحه 
> بس اتوقعت الطائر هو الواضح والمطلوب هو انو نبحث عن المخفي



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إن شاء الله الآن تعوضيها معلمتي  مع صوره جديده* 

*بس انتبهي من نوارة محبة الخيول فالصووره بها خيول*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا بالأنتظار

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

وانا بعد في الانتظار

----------


## 7mammah

** 

* ويلا هادي صوره جديده*  
*والمطلوب هادي المره في لغز (؟)الصوره*  
*كم عدد الخيول ؟ ؟؟* 
** 

**

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اعتقد 3

----------


## عفاف الهدى

4

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

امممممممممم شفت 5

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~



----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني بعد شفت الخامس 
شاكه فيه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*وجابتها نوارة*  
*قايلة لش معلمتي انها محبة للخيولـ* 
*وكانت هي أيضا ً السباقة بالإجابة*  
*والتقييم المضاعف يذهب هذه المره لنوارة* 
*والش تقييم معلمه جزاء شغلش الحلو*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

9

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك نواره

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*عـــدد الخيول كما ذكرت نوارة في أول إجابة لها  3 خيول*

*وسيتم تقييمكما الآن*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

واحنا نتوهم ومين يزيد 
وكل شيء صرت اتخيله خيل

حتى الخيل الي بالصورة الرمزية حسبته هههههههه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لا واني افتح في ديك العواين
وما بقى شي في الصوره الا وسويناه خيل 

الله المعين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*عندي خطأ في عدد الخيول*

*فالعدد أكبر من 4  وأقل من ثـمـ 8 ـانـيـة* 

*عــددهـم ســبــ7ـعـه* 

*لكن هذا لايمنع إستحقاقكم للتقييم نظير تعبكم ومحاولاتكم*

*كما أنكما كنتما على حق في التفكير بالبحث عن مزيد من الخيول*

*دمتم بخير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اليوم  مشغول * 

*غدا  ساجد  الخيول السبعة* 

*انتظروني*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## 7mammah

> 



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بالفعل هذه هي الخيول السبعة  وهي المؤشر عليها بالصوره أعلاه*

*وتستحق الإجابة الرائعة والشغل المبذول تقييما ً  خاصا ً بالإجابة* 

*على هذا اللغز* 

*يعطيك الله العافيه والدي أبو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*

* 
* يا هـــلا ، ، ،* 
* واليوم معي لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره كمان* 
*ودائما ً حسألكم : ماذا ترون في الصـوره ؟* 
** 
**

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اممممممممممم
شايفة وجه امرأة
+
شخص بيدخن او شيء هيك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وجه مرأه 
ورجل يعزف

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ابني الي بعمر 5 سنوات يشوف مسدس

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*برافو*


*برافو* 
*برافو*

*نعم صحيح ماذكرتيه في أول شيء أختي نوارة وجه إمرأة* 
*و  معلمه عفاف أتت بالجواب كاملا ً*  
*وجه إمرأة وكذلك رجل يعزف على آلة موسيقية*  
*◄◄معلمه عفـــاف*  
*◄نوارة*  

*تستحقان  التقييم*

----------


## 7mammah

* 
* 
* يا هـــلا ، ، ،* 
* وهادا لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره كمان* 


** 
* أين هو الـفــأر فـي الـصــوره* 
**

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وجه سنور 
وجه عصفور

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## 7mammah

> وجه سنور 
> وجه عصفور



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*معلمتي الحبيبه .. عفاف*  
*هذه المره أنا حددت المطلوب بدقه*  
*"أريد صورة الفأر بالصوره .. وينها ؟"* 
*يلا أنتظرش*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سوري ما انتبهت للمطلوب على طول 
اتمنى اجابتي صح

----------


## 7mammah

> 



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ياعيني عليش*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## ملاك الورد ..~



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 


*► معلمه عفاف ஐஐ ◄* 
*► نوارةஐ ◄* 
*► الوالد أبو طارق ஐ◄* 
*يعطيكم الله ألف عافيه جواب صحيح* 
*وسيتم التقييم مع افضلية التقييم للإجابة الأسبق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك الينا كلنا 
ويعطيش العافية انونه الحلوه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*الله ايعافيش امعلمه عفاف*  
**

----------


## 7mammah

** 
* أهـلـيـن* 
*وهذا لغز ( ؟ )صوره جديد* 

** 
*هذه المجموعه من المسامير ’صفت بطريقة خاصة* 
*لتؤلف معادلة رياضية* 
*ولكنها خاطئة فواحد ناقص ثلاثة ( 1 - 3 ) لا تساوي إثنان* 
*بل العكس هو الصحيح*  
*والمطلوب ...* 
*هل تستطيع(ي) بتحريك مسمار واحد فقط أن تجعل(ي)*  
*المعادلة صحيحه* 
*وليس المطلوب الشغل على الصوره* 
*سأخبركم كيف تشتغلون على الحل* 
*هكذا ، ، ،* 
*I - III = II*
**  
*أعتبروا هذه الحروف هي المسامير*  
*وقوموا فقط بتغيير مكان مسمار واحد* 
*لتكون المعادله صحيحه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما فهمت

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن كدا 

11=111-1
انشيل مسمار من علامة المساواة وانحطه فوق الناقص
11 - 111=1

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هادي خطأ المفروض -1
صعبه 
بعدني احاول شوي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

11=111-1

يمكن كدا 
11=12 -1
يعني عمود من الثلاثة ميلناه على العمود الي جنبه زي رقم 2 يعني 12
ان شاء الله صح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خلاص اتعبت 
اصلا 
الي اعرفه ان ما نقدر ننقص من العدد الصغير 
افسح المجال لبقية الأخوان

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

فصل النت

----------


## المتحير

*l=lll-ll*
*؟؟*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 


*► معلمه عفاف ஐஐ ◄* 
*► نوارة ஐஐ ◄* 
*► المتحير ஐ◄* 
*طبعا ً معلمه عفاف لم تعرف انها جاءت بالجواب من أول محاوله لها وأظن السبب أنها كانت تقرأ بالعربي يعني من اليمين لليسار بينما كان المطلوب قراءتها بالإنجليزية مع أنه ما كان راح يؤثر حتى لو قرأناه بالعربي لكن أظن هذا ما لخبط معلمه عفاف بدليل انها قالت يطلع بالناقص* 





> يمكن كدا







> 11=111-1
> انشيل مسمار من علامة المساواة وانحطه فوق الناقص
> 11 - 111=1




*نعم هذا هو الجواب معلمتي*

*واو ! برافو يا نوارة شغل محترم ومجهود مبذول واضح ورغم أن الأفضليه في التقييم تكون لاول إجابة صحيحه لكن شغلك ِ محترم ويستحق تقييما ً خاصا ً كذلك* 
*المتحير إجابة صحيحه* 
*يعطيكم الله ألف عافيه جواب صحيح* 
*وسيتم ّ التقييم*

----------


## 7mammah

**

** 

* يا هلا* 
* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره جـديـد*  
*ودايما ً أسألكم*  
*يا ترى ... مـــاذا تــرى ؟ ؟؟* 

 
 

*والـتـقـيـيـم للإجابه الـصـحـيـحـه*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

صورة عجوزة + صورة اميرة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اها صحيح
واني قتلت عمري بالتفكير 
واستعنت بأختي 
الي اصرت اني جاوبت الإجابة الأولى هي الصح وخلاص
بس اني ما اقتنعت ظليت افكر وافكر 
يلا معليش 
حلاوة المنافسة والإصرار كده 
الله يعطيش الف عافية انونه الحلوه غناتي 
وتستاهلين تقييم انت بعد
لجهودش الجبارة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واني مع نواره الي سبقتني 
عجوز واميرة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 
*نعم هي صورة إمرأة عجوز ولو ’قلبت تتحول إلى صورة شـابـة*
 




*◄ نوارة تقييم مضاعف*  
*◄ معلمه عفاف* *تقييم*  
*ألف ألف ألف شكر لش على احلىىى تقييم*

----------


## 7mammah

* أهـلـيـن* 
*وهذا لغز ( ؟ )صوره جديد* 
 

*ماذا ترون في الصـــوره ؟ ؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

**

*وجوه لرجلين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبااااااا*
*اشوووف رجل كأنها يطالع حاله بالمرآه لان نفس الوجه ..*

*تحياااااتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 




> ** 
> 
> *وجوه لرجلين*



 





> *مرحبااااااا*







> *اشوووف رجل كأنها يطالع حاله بالمرآه لان نفس الوجه ..*
> 
> *تحياااااتي*



 

*نعم ، ماذكرتماه صحيح* 

*والحل الكامل : ترون بين الوجهين بالوسط كأسا ً أو نقول مزهريه ويمثلها اللون الأبيض* 
*والوجهين باللون الأسود* 
*ولكن لأنكما أستخرجتما الجزء الأصعب والمخفي* 
*وهو الوجهين لأن الكأس او المزهرية هي الجزء الظاهر* 
*وكذلك للشغل المبذول سيتم التقييم مضاعفا ً لكما* 
*◄◄ الوالد أبو طارق*  
*◄◄شذى الزهراء*  
*سلمت الايادي* 
*ويعطيكم الله الف عافيه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تشكري  ابنتي* 


*أنين* 

*تم التقييم * 

*مكافئة   تعبك المتواصل في البحث* 

*عن مسابقات وتقديمها  لنا* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام  ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك للفائزين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*الله ايبارك فيش امعلمه عفاف*  
*الوالد ابو طارق* 
*اشكرك على التقييم الذي لا استحقه* 
*والى صور والغاز جديده*

----------


## 7mammah

** 

* يــــــا هـــــــــلا* 

* وهادا لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره جديد* 

**
* * 
*ياهل ’ترى ... مـــاذا تـَــرى ؟ ؟؟*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

لغاية الآن 
شفت وجه حمار

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

واعتقد بعد حيوان الفقمة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 
*نـــواره* 
*نعم هي صورة سترين بها حيوانين مختلفين* 
*حمار و َ فقمة حيث أن وجه الحمار واضح جدا ً .. ومن جهة أخرى فإن أنف الحمار كانه رأس فقمة وأذنا االحمار هما ذيل الفقمه* 





*◄◄ نوارة تقييم مضاعف *

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شفتهم اثنينهم 
بس خسارة وصلت متأخرة 
مبروك نواره

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الله يبارك بعمرك عفاف 

انونه تشكري لمجهوداتك الكبيرة

----------


## 7mammah

** 
** 
* يا هـــلا ، ، ،* 
* معي لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره كمان* 
*وعودة للخيولـ*  
*المطلوب : هل تستطيع(ي) إيجاد التـسـ 9 ـعـه أحـصـنـة* 
*بـالـصـوره ؟* 
** 
**

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لحد الحين 7

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

انونه الي بالأحمر صح ولا خطأ

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*امعلمه عفاف  حتى اني بعد بس سبعه اللي شايفتهم*  
*بس هم تسعه بالصوره*  
*وتعبش ماراح يضيع اللي تقدري تطلعيه طلعيه*  
*والتقييم المضاعف طبعا هو لأول من ينجح في ايجاد الخيول التسعه*

----------


## 7mammah

> انونه الي بالأحمر صح ولا خطأ



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ايوووه  صح  صح*

*هذا واحد منهم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعني 9 الي طلعتهم صح والا

----------


## 7mammah

> يعني 9 الي طلعتهم صح والا



 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*برافو معلمتي* 

*أني شايفتهم اي صح ... وهم تسعه بالفعل* 
*وتستحقي تقييما ً مضاعفا ً معلمتي *  
*يعطيش الله العافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعافيش حبوبة 
بانتظار جديدش دوما

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*لايزال اللغز مطروحا ً* 
*فهناك - بعد التدقيق - لايزال خيل واحد لم تنجح معلمتي*  
*عفاف في الكشف عنه وإظهاره*  
*ولكنها استحقت التقييم لمجهودها* 
*ولايزال اللغز قائما ً والتقييم المضاعف لمن ينجح في* 
*الكشف عن الخيول التسعه كامله*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*برافو نوارتي * 

*قيمتك على هذا الشغل الرائع*

*ولكن لايزال الخيل التاسع معاندا ً ويصر ّ على البقاء مخفيا ً*

* عن الأعين وأنتي لم تكتشفيه*

*فاللغـــز لايزال قائما ً*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## 7mammah

> 



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أنظروا الآن الى هذا الخيل المؤشر عليه بالرقم 8*

*إنه هو الخيل التاسع الذي لم يتوصل اليه احد*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اهاههههاه  يبدو ان والدي يقرأ  افكاري* 

*فقام بزيادة التأكيد على الخيل التاسع المخفي*

*شغل ممتاز والدي  وسيتم ّ التقييم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ماشاء الله عليك بابا 
تستاهل تقييم

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ايوا فعلا 
يبي له نظاارات 7 انش يالله اطلعه

----------


## 7mammah

> ايوا فعلا 
> يبي له نظاارات 7 انش يالله اطلعه



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اهاهههاه* 

*ولكنكم جميعا ً بذلتم جهدا ً مميزا ً* 

* إستحقيتم عليه التقييم أعزائي*

*ويستحق الوالد الآن تقييما ً مضاعفا ً مع تصفيق حاد*

*ربي يسعدكم*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

كذا يكون الحل كامل

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*نوارتي* 

*برافو*

*اوعدك بالقادم من الغاز الصور  بمزيد من ألغاز صور الخيول* 

*فهي كثيرة  وراح تستمتعين معها كثير*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
أول شي الف مبروك للفائزين
وثاني خسارة لاني كل يوم ما أقدر أدخل الا متأخر
ويكون خلاص وضعت الحلول 
نفسي أدخل معكم في منافسه
أحب الصور الي بتشغل المخ
وبتخلي الواحد يفكر
ويطلع قوة الملاحظة الي عنده ..
أتمنى يوم من الايام ألحق على المسابقات والصور ...
أنون الغلا
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب
على مجهوداتك الجميلة 
موفقة دوووم الغلا ..

----------


## 7mammah

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته هموووس
> أول شي الف مبروك للفائزين
> وأول شيء الف الله يبارك فيكي حبيبتي
> وثاني خسارة لاني كل يوم ما أقدر أدخل الا متأخر
> الجايات كثر حبيبتي لا تتحسري على ما فات
> ...



 
*حي الله همووووس  الغاليه*

----------


## 7mammah

**

**
*يا هـــلا ، ، ،* 
* وهادي صوره جديده ... ولــغـــز جـــديــد*
*لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره* 
*هل تستطيع مساعدة هذا الكولونيل العجوز المتقاعد*  
*في* *إيجاد أفراد أسرته الـتـســ 9 ــعــه ؟ ؟؟* 
 
*أنا شخصيا ً لقيت منهم سـبـعـه*  
*وبإنتظار مساعدتكم وأترك لكم الوقت للمحاولات* 
**

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*هذه الصوره ربما أوضح لكم* 
*أنظروا جيدا ً في زواياها*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 
*نعم هؤلاء هم أفراد الاسرة التسـ 9 ـعـة* 
*ومايعجبني فيك والدي أنك متى ما دخلت الصفحه ترفض الخروج إلا ومعك الحل*  



*◄◄ الوالد أبو طارق*  

*وإلى صور أخرى وألغـــاز أخرى*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

انا عن نفسي شفتها 

واستسلمت للمرة الاولى 

عندي صداع 

ولما حاولت اركز 

بدا يزيد 
فقلت بلاها 

الوالد ابو طارق

الف الف مبروك 

فعلا انت بطل

----------


## ابو طارق

*تشكري  ابنتي * 

*أنين* 

*على التقييم* 

*وتشكري ابنتي * 

*نوارة الدنيا * 


*على التهنئة* 

*مع كل  تقدير واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

> انا عن نفسي شفتها 
> 
> واستسلمت للمرة الاولى 
> 
> عندي صداع 
> 
> ولما حاولت اركز 
> 
> بدا يزيد 
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الله يشافيك ِ نوارتي  ويلا تعوضي المرات الجايه كثيرة إن شاء الله*

*وفعلا والدنا بطل   ربي يحفظه*

*دمتم بصحه وعافيه*

----------


## 7mammah

** 
** 
*يا هـــلا ، ، ،* 
* وهادي صوره جديده ... ولــغـــز جـــديــد*
*لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره* 
*اللغز هادي المره بيعتمد على معرفة بكلمات اللغة الإنجليزيه*  
*ومعانيها والمهم قولولي .. ايش السر ّ في الصوره ؟* 

**

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

Good
بس ما فهمت شنو السر في الصورة

----------


## 7mammah

> good
> بس ما فهمت شنو السر في الصورة



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللي قلتيه هو نصف الحل*  
*وإذا عرفتي السر ّ راح تبتسمي .. وتبتسمي .. وتبتسمي : )*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تلميح * 

*فكري بكلمه على النقيض من الكلمه اللي قلتيها* 

*وحاولي تبحثي عنها  موجوده والا لا ؟*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

evil

شايفتها من الاول بس حرف الe كنت اظنه يا c يا g

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 
*نعم هذه الصوره جمعت بشكل عجيب بين كلمتين هما على النقيض من بعضهما* 
*good بمعنى جيد ، أو طيب أو فاضل*
*و َ*
*evil بمعنى شرير أو شيطاني* 





*◄◄ نوارة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك نواره 
اجينا متأخرين

----------


## ابو طارق

*للحقيقة  انا كنت اعرف الجواب* 

*انما  لم اشاء ان اجاوب على كل الالغاز * 

*لذلك  تركته  لغيري* 

*مبروك   ابنتي* 

*نوارة الدنيا* 

*والى الغاز  قادمة* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*يسلم لي الوالد الغالي على هادي الروح العاليه*

* في المسابقات* 

*وبالنهاية انته آثرت إبنتك* 

* واي ّ منكم أجاب كلكم واحد وسواء* 

*تسلم لي والدي ... هيدي روح نادرا ً نجدها ..* 

*الله يعطيك ألف عافيه*

----------


## 7mammah

** 

* يــــــا هـــــــــلاّّّّّ ّ* 

* وهادا لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره جديد* 
*بس ما سألتوني ليش أنا حزينه*  
*عشانني ضيعت في الصوره بالأسفل* 
*سـبـ 7 ـعـة  قـلــ 7 ــوب* 

** 
* * 
*ياهل ’ترى ...* 
*تقدروا تدلوني على القلوب السبعه ؟ ؟؟*

----------


## المتحير

ان شاء الله صح

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 
*المتحير* 
*بالفعل حلك صح* 
*نعم هذه هي القلوب السبعه* 
 
*وتستحق التقييم الخاص بهذه الإجابة الصحيحه* 


*◄◄ المتحير*  
*الله يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*نوارة* 

*الحل صحيح ايضا ً* 

*تم ّ التقييم " فقط تقييم واحد لثاني إجابة "* 
*تسلم اياديكي*

----------


## المتحير

بالانتظآآآر

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إن شاء الله  لغز ( ؟ ) صوره  خلال دقائق*

----------


## المتحير

بالانتظاااار

----------


## 7mammah

** 
* أهـلـيـن* 
*وهذا لغز ( ؟ )صوره جديد* 
*أين الحمار الوحشي في الصـــوره ؟ ؟؟* 
 
 
* *

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 
*نعم هذا هو وبالتحديد على جسمه نجده أكثر وضوحا ً كما يلي* 
 





*◄◄ معلمه عفاف*

----------


## شفايف وردية



----------


## 7mammah

> 



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*ماشاء الله معلمتي حددتيه حتى أوضح مني*  
*تستحقي التقييم المضاعف  عن جدارة*

----------


## 7mammah

> 



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*الحل أيضا ً صحيح تستحقي عليه تقييم ياحلوه* 
*وإلى ألـغاز صور أخرى*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكوره انونه الحلوه 
يعطيش الله الف عافية

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الله ايعافيش معلمتي*

----------


## المتحير

السلام عليكم

في صورة انين؟

ويعطيك العافية

----------


## 7mammah

** 
** 
*يا هـــلا ، ، ،* 
* وهادي صوره جديده ... ولــغـــز جـــديــد*

* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره* 
 
*ايش تلاحظوا في الصوره بالأسفل ؟* 
*طبعا ً تلاحظوا أنو فيها عدد من الأيدي* 
*إجتمعت لتشكل شكل وجه* 
*والمطلوب*  
*كم عدد هذه الأيدي ؟ ؟ ؟* 


** 
* *  
 

*◄◄ تقييمان لأول إجابة صحيحه*  
*◄ تقييم واحد لصاحب ثاني إجابة صحيحه*

*حظ أوفر لـبـقـيـة الإجـابـات*

----------


## ابو طارق

*16*

----------


## 7mammah

> *16*



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*والدي إتأكد كمان مزبوط*

----------


## المتحير

17

----------


## المتحير

بألأانتظااااار

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 
*نعم عددهم سـبـ 17 ـعـة عـشـر* 
*كما موضح بالصوره بالأسفل* 
 




*◄◄ المتحير*  
*◄ الوالد أبو طارق لم أجد مشاركات اخرى فقيمتك تشجيعا ً لجهدك*

----------


## المتحير

مشكورة انين

وسيتم تقيمك

يعطيك العافية

والدي ابو طارق بالتوفيق مرة ثانية

----------


## ابو طارق

*يعطيك العافية  ابني* 

*المتحير*


*مبروك* 

*وايضا  ابنتي(( أنين )) يحق لها ان تقييم * 

*للجهد الذي  تبذلة  لاجل  المنتدى* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خساره جيت متأخره 
يلا مبروك بابا 
مبروك المتحير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

في صورة والا

----------


## 7mammah

** 
* أهـلـيـن* 
*شكرا لكم والدي ابو طارق واخويه المتحير* 
*يارب يسعدكم* 
*وحظ أوفر معلمتي* 
*وهذا لغز ( ؟ )صوره جديد* 
 

*ماذا ترون في الصـــوره ؟ ؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مرأة دايره مناك
وصورة عجوزه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 
*نعم هي صوره لو نظرنا لها من زاوية معينه لرأينا شابة متجهة بوجهها للجهة الأخرى*
*ولو نظرنا لها من زاوية أخرى لرأينا وجه إمرأة عجوز وفم المرأة العجوز وذقنها هما عنق المرأة الشابة* 







*◄◄ معلمه عفاف*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يبارك فيش نواره الغاليه 
بانتظار مسابقاتش الهادفة والي بتحرك المخ

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ، ، ،* 
* وهادي صوره جديده ... ولــغـــز جـــديــد*
* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  
*هذه الصوره بها عدد من  الدلافين المختبئه* 
*والحق أنو في بعض المصادر تقول عددهن بالصوره ( 7 )* 
*وبعض المصادر تقول انو عددهن ( 8 )* 
*والمطلوب*  
*بس انا اقولكم اللي يطلع لي ( 7 ) أقبل بالإجابه* 

 


** 
* * 
* *  
 

*◄◄ تقييمان لأول إجابة صحيحه* 

*◄ تقييم واحد لصاحب ثاني إجابة صحيحه* 
*حظ أوفر لـبـقـيـة الإجـابـات*

----------


## المتحير

؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*سأنتظر أيضا ً وسأقيم حتى أكثر من ثلاث إجابات* 

*ضعوا إجاباتكم*

*ويارب ما ألاقي إلا كل الإجابات صح*

*ومافيها أخطاء*

----------


## المتحير

بالانتظااااار

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 

*المتحير* 
*معلمه عفاف* 
*الوالد ابو طارق استخرج الثمانيه كلهم ماشاء الله ولك على هذا تقييم مضاعف* 
*نعم هذه هي الدلافين الثمـ 8 ـانية* 

 




*◄◄ المتحير*  
*◄ امعلمه عفاف*  
*◄ الوالد ابو طارق*

----------


## المتحير

مبروك

للكل

وبأنتظار صصورة جديدة

----------


## المتحير

في صورة؟

----------


## 7mammah

> في صورة؟



 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ايوه في لغز ( ؟ ) صوره*

*إن شاء الله خلال دقائق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ان شاء الله يصير ليي نصيب هون

----------


## قمر دنياي

أن شاء الله بسيطه

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ، ، ،* 
*وهادي صوره جديده ... ولــغـــز جـــديــد* 

* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  


*ما هو السر ّ في الصورة* 
*بالأسفل ؟ ؟ ؟* 


** 
*من يستطيع أن يخبرني بلغه واضحه وبشكل دقيق ما السر ؟* 
* *  
 

*◄◄ تقييمان لأول إجابة صحيحه*  
*◄ تقييم واحد لصاحب ثاني إجابة صحيحه*

*حظ أوفر لـبـقـيـة الإجـابـات*

----------


## قمر دنياي

نافده من اليسار و اليمين ؟

----------


## المتحير

نستطيع رؤية الصورة بشكلين من حيث الزاويو فاذا قلبناها تصبح الدريشتان امام بعض

اما اذا كانت على الطبيعة تصبح كل دريشة على جهة

واذا نظرنا لها من فوق اا بعضهما ولاسفل يكون كل احدة بجهة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ان الصورتين لما ننظر اليهم من فوق متواجهتين 
ومن تحت كأنهم متعاكستين

----------


## قمر دنياي

او وحد مفتوحه و وحد زي المسكره على وره

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

هههههههههه صورة عجيبة 
الي قدرت الاحظه ان الزاوية للمبنى من اعلى هي للداخل 
ومن الاسفل الزواية خارجية 

كذلك النوافد 
مفتوحة من زاوية 
ومغلقة من زاوية اخرى 

اعتقد انها مجرد تخاريف وحدة نعسانة 

حظ موفق للجميع

----------


## قمر دنياي

وينك انين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اتركوا إجاباتكم كما هي * 

*سأخبركم الآن بالسر ّ فهناك إجابه جاءت بشكل مثالي هو الذي أردته*

*الآن أخبركم في الرد الآتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 

*كلكم ماشاء الله* 
*إجاباتكم كلها أصابت بعضا ً من الحقيقة* 
*وهناك إجابة قالتها قمر دنياي*  
*وشرحتها نوارة بشكل واضح دقيق* 
*السر ّ ببساطه أنظروا للصوره بالأسفل أرفقتها لكي تكتشفوا السر ّ من خلال تجربة* 
*سترون نافذة ...* 
*قوموا بتغطية النصف الأعلى من الصوره براحة أيديكم .. تلاحظون أن النافذه مفتوحه على جهة معينه* 
*الآن ... قوموا بتغطية النصف الأسفل براحة أيديكم .. تلاحظون ان النافذة مفتوحه على الجهة المعاكسة* 

 





*◄◄ قمر و َ نوارة*  
*◄ امعلمه عفاف و َ المتحير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ايوه شفت كدا بس للأسف ما قدرت اوصله
يلا مبروك للفايزات

----------


## قمر دنياي

يوووو سبحان الله 
كنت مابكتب هههه 
ولا بعد كنت باغير الاجابه وبحدفها 
يلا مبروك نواره عفاف المتحير

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  

*خلالـ سـبـ 7 ـع دقـائـق* 
*الساعة 1:46*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالأنتظار

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ، ، ،* 



* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  


*أيهما المتشابهان**؟ ؟ ؟* 


* * 
*( 1 ) ( 2 ) ( 3 )* 
  
*( 4 ) ( 5 ) ( 6 )* 


* *  
 

*◄◄ تقييمان لأول إجابة صحيحه* 

*◄ تقييم واحد لصاحب ثاني إجابة صحيحه* 
*حظ أوفر لـبـقـيـة الإجـابـات*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احترت بين1 و2 6

----------


## عفاف الهدى

2 و 6

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

2 , 6

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 

*معلمه عفاف*  
*نوارة* 
*نعم هما الشكلان 2 و َ 6* 





*◄◄ امعلمه عفافَ*  
*◄ نوارة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شكرا أنونه الحلوه

----------


## 7mammah

> شكرا أنونه الحلوه



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*العفو معلمتي الاحلى*

*هدا تعبش وجهدش واستحقيتي*

*وكل الشكر الش على هاي المشاركه الرائعه*

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ، ، ،* 
* وهادي صوره جديده ... ولــغـــز جـــديــد*
* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  
*Ϡ₡الصوره المبعثرهϠ₡* 
*هذه صوره بعثرتها وأجزاء الصوره بالأسفل* 
*وفي حال نجحتم في إعادة ترتيب اجزاء هذه الصوره*  
*ستحصلون على منظر لغرفة منزل بديكور جميل* 
*" فضلت ان ابدأ بداية سهلة في هذا النوع من ألغاز الصور فوضعت فقط خمسة أجزاء مبعثرة .. وفي المرات القادمه إذا صادفنا هذا النوع من ألغاز الصور سأحرص على جعلها اكثر صعوبه "* 
** 

 
*( 1 )* 
** 
*( 2 )*  
 
*( 3 )* 
 
*( 4 )* 
 
*( 5 )* 
 
* *  
 

*◄◄ تقييمان لأول إجابة صحيحه*  
*◄ تقييم واحد لصاحب ثاني إجابة صحيحه*

*حظ أوفر لـبـقـيـة الإجـابـات*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

حلوه مره هادي المسابقة 
يعطيش الله العافية

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 
*الوالد أبو طارق* 

*معلمه عفاف*  


*نعم هذا هو الترتيب الصحيح* 





*◄◄الوالد ابو طارق*  
*◄ امعلمه عفافَ* 
*يعطيكم الله العافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكوره حبيبتي انون عالأفكار الروعه

----------


## المتحير

راحت علي بعد هالمسابقة

بانتظار الصورة وات شاء الله بكرة العصر او الحين

لانو ما بيمديني

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*العفو  امعلمه والشكر لش كذلك على روعة المشاركه*

*تسلمي معلمتي*

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ّ ّ ، ، ،* 



* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  
*هادي المره لغزنا عن الأشياء المختبئة بالصوره* 




  
*أين الـمـشـط  فـي الـصـوره؟ ؟ ؟* 
 
* *  
 

*◄◄ تقييمان لأول إجابة صحيحه* 

*◄ تقييم واحد لصاحب ثاني إجابة صحيحه* 
*حظ أوفر لـبـقـيـة الإجـابـات*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 
*الوالد أبو طارق* 




*نعم هذا هو مكان المشط* 


*لم أجد مشاركه اخرى فالتقييمان يذهبان للوالد* 
*الذي بعد تسع دقائق بحث أتى لنا بمكان المشط* 

*◄◄الوالد ابو طارق*  


*يعطيك الله العافيه والدي*

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ، ، ،* 
* وهادي صوره جديده ... ولــغـــز جـــديــد*
* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  
*Ϡ₡الصوره المشوّهةϠ₡* 
*هذه صوره مطموسة معظم معالمها* 
*والمطلوب التعرف عليها* 


** 

 

  
*الــصــــــوره هــي : -* 
*1_ دب قطبي أبيض ملزلز ..<< تخين*  
*2_ وزة بيضاء جميلــــة ..* 
*3_ ذئب ناصع البياض بس شرس ..!!!* 
* *  
 

*◄◄ تقييمان لأول إجابة صحيحه* 

*◄ تقييم واحد لصاحب ثاني إجابة صحيحه* 
*حظ أوفر لـبـقـيـة الإجـابـات*

----------


## ابو طارق

*للاسف  لم اجد  طريقة  لتركيب الصورة*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> *للاسف لم اجد طريقة لتركيب الصورة*



نفس الرد 

جربت حتى بالفوتوشوب  ما ظبطت معاي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مع الشباب ما عرفت طريقة الترتيب

----------


## 7mammah

* يــا هــلا ّ ّ* 
*الوالد ابو طارق* 
*نوارة*  
*معلمه عفاف* 

*الثلاثي الأثري الذي يرافقني في مسابقة ألغاز الصور* 
*أنتم نظرتم للصوره على أنها صوره " مبعثرة " مطلو**ب* 
*ترتيب أجزاءها* 
*بينما الصوره هي صوره " مشوهة "*  
*وهناك فرق بين الصوره " المبعثرة " و َ الصوره " المشوهة "*  
*ففي الأولى يتم إعطاء أجزاء الصوره أي تكون الصوره*  
*مقطعه إلى أجزاء ومطلوب ترتيب الأجزاء* 
*أما الصوره المشوهة فلا نحتاج للعمل عليها مطلقا ً* 
*الصوره المشوهة هي صوره قد تم تشويه وطمس أغلبها*  
*وذلك لإخفاء معالمها مع ترك بعض معالمها*  
*ويكون المطلوب النظر والتدقيق في معالمها الباقية التي لم*  
*يتم إخفاؤها أو تشويهها .. ومن ثم محاولة تخمين ماذا في*  
*الصوره*  
*إذن لا تشتغلوا على الصوره بأي برنامج .. فقط أنظروا لها*  
*بتدقيق وعين فاحصه .. وحاولوا من خلال بعض أجزاءها*  
*التي لم ’تطمس حاولوا التعرف عليها وبناء على تفحصكم* 
*وتدقيقكم قوموا بإختيار أحد الإختيارات الثلاثه التي كتبتها* 
*لكم تحت الصوره للمساعده* 
*ربما أطلت عليكم لكن كان لابد من هذا التعريف حتى يتم*  
*التمييز بين الصور المبعثرة والصور المشوهة وحتى نعرف* 
*كيف نتعامل مع كلاهما متى ما صادفنا أي نوع منهم في*  
*هذه المسابقة* 
*++++++++++++++++++++++* 
*والآن بعد أن وضحت الفكرة  ، سأترك لكم وقتا ً كافيا ً*  
*للتوصل لما في الصوره وأنتظر لأرى مختلف الإجابات* 

*و إن شاء الله موفقين في الأختيار الصحيح*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> *x* 
> *الــصــــــوره هــي : -* 
> *1_ دب قطبي أبيض ملزلز ..<< تخين*  
> *2_ وزة بيضاء جميلــــة ..* 
> *3_ ذئب ناصع البياض بس شرس ..!!!*



انونة 
انتي مجاوبة على المطلوب :bigsmile:

----------


## 7mammah

> انونة 
> انتي مجاوبة على المطلوب



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*لا .  ما جاوبت ..*

*هذه احتمالات  وعليكم أنتم إختيار أحدها*

*يعني ايش الصوره هل هي صورة  دب أم وزة أم  ذئب* 

*دققوا بما تبقى من الصوره* 

*وحاولوا تتوصلوا الى محتواها* 

*وتتعرفوا اي الاختيارات هو الصح*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فهمت عليك حبيبتي 
وشكرا للتوضيح والتسهيل 
مع كده فالصورة صعبة 
راح احاول

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

انا شفت دب  :cheesy:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*خدوا وقتكم الكافي وارجعوا للصوره بين وقت وآخر*

*لا تستعجلوا ... تاركه لكم وقت كافي هالمره*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني احترت بين انها اتكون دب والا وزه 
بس اخوي قال انها يمكن دئب ولا وزه 
ام
راح اقول وزه مع اني احتمل انها دب

----------


## ابو طارق

*الصورة  وبعد التدقيق  هي* 


*ذئب *

----------


## قمر دنياي

يمكن دب قطبي

----------


## المتحير

ذئب

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*نوارة قالت دب* 
*و الوالد ابو طارق قال ذئب* 
*و قموره قالت دب* 
*والمتحير قال ذئب* 
*إجابتين مقابل إجابتين*
** 
*و معلمه عفاف خرجت عن الجميع برأي منفرد وهي الوزة* 

 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 

*معلمه عفاف*  
*كانت هذه هي الصوره* 
 



*هذه هي الصوره*  
*وهذه هي الوزة* 
 
*صعبه جدا ً في الواقع* 
*ولكن كانت التسلية والمحاوله هي الأهم* 
*وسأضع أشياء متنوعه غير* 





*◄◄ معلمه عفاف *  


*يعطيكم الله العافيه جميع على المشاركه الروعه منكم*

----------


## المتحير

لو كان مبين الي لونه احمر فمها يمكن عرفت

----------


## ابو طارق

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* 
*طيب كان خليلنا ريشة واحدة*  
*يلا معليش مبروك لكي ابنتي*  
*عفاف الهدى*  
*وحظ اوفر لنا جميعا في مسابقات ثانية*  
*ابو طارق*

----------


## قمر دنياي

مبروووووووووووووووووووك عفاف

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ّ ّ ، ، ،* 



* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  
*هادي المره لغزنا عن الفروق* 
*هناك فروق خمسه بس انتبهوا مو في كل صوره فروق خمسة* 
*أول صوره على اليسار هي الأصل* 
*وبقية الصور كل صوره بها فرق واحد المطلوب إيجاده ويصبح مجموع الفروق خمسة* 



 


 

* *  
 

*◄◄ تقييمان لأول إجابة صحيحه* 

*◄ تقييم واحد لصاحب ثاني إجابة صحيحه* 
*حظ أوفر لـبـقـيـة الإجـابـات*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## المتحير



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 
*الوالد أبو طارق* 

*المتحير* 


*نعم هذه هي الأخطاء بكل صوره* 
*الإجابات صحيحه* 





*◄◄الوالد ابو طارق*  
*◄ المتحير*  
*يعطيكم الله العافيه تم التقييم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يبارك فيكم 
ومبروك للفايزين في الجولة الثانية 

خساره ما كنت موجوده 
يلا معليش فرصه ثانية 
وتسلمي انونه الحلوه عالأفكار الروعه

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ، ، ،* 
* وهادي صوره جديده ... ولــغـــز جـــديــد* 

* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  
*Ϡ₡الصوره المبعثرهϠ₡*
*هالمره صوره مبعثرة وانتبهو ماتلخبطوا بينها وبين المشوهة* 
*هذه صوره بعثرتها وأجزاء الصوره بالأسفل* 
*وفي حال نجحتم في إعادة ترتيب اجزاء هذه الصوره*  
*ستحصلون على منظر لغرفة منزل بديكور جميل* 
*إنها أشد صعوبة من أول صورة مبعثرة من نوع مماثل* 
*ولكن ما رأيكم لو أستخدمتم برنامج الباوربوينت* 
*لتتأكدوا من صحة حلكم ..  مجرد فكرة*  
*كيفما أشتغلتم .. هاتوها صح هادا هو المهم* 


** 



*( 1 )* 
** 
*( 2 )*  
 
*( 3 )* 
 
*( 4 )* 
 
*( 5 )* 
 

*( 6 )* 
** 
*( 7 )*  
 
*( 8 )* 
 
*( 9 )*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

لا تضحكون 
زين؟

----------


## المتحير

لا تضحكو اول مره اسويها

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 

*نوارة* 

*المتحير* 
*والصراحه انو ضحكت*  
*لكن ضحكت بسعادة للشغل المتميز اللي عملتوه* 


*نعم هذه هي الصوره كامله وصحيحه* 






*◄◄نوارة الدنيا*  
*◄ المتحير*  
*يعطيكم الله العافيه تم التقييم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك للفايزين 
فاتتني المسابقه 
حظ اوفر للجميع

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ّ ّ ، ، ،* 



* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  
*اللغز كالألغاز السابقه يتطلب شوية تركيز*  
*والسؤال هو : -*  
*عندما يقوم هذا الجرو الصغير بالصوره بالأسفل بالنظر لنفسه في المرآه .. فأي صوره لنفسه سيشاهد من بين الصور المعطاة ؟* 




 





* *  
 

*بإنـتـظــار الـمـحـاولات . . .*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اتوقع 

2

----------


## ابو طارق

*صورة  رقم * 

*(((((2))))))*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

2

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

** 

*برافو*


*برافو* 
*برافو* 

*الإجابات صحيحه* 



*نعم سيرى الإنعكاس رقم " 2 "* 
*تستحق الإجابتان التقييم الخاص* 
*الوالد أبو طارق ****** نوراة* 

*يعطيكم الله العافيه*

----------


## 7mammah

> 2



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*جواب صحيح معلمه عفاف*

*سيتم تقييمك ِ كذلك*

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ، ، ،* 
* وهادي صوره جديده ... ولــغـــز جـــديــد* 

* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  
*ياهل ’ترى ... ماذا تـَـرى ؟ ؟ ؟* 
 

* *  
 

*◄◄ تقييمان لأول إجابة صحيحه* 

*◄ تقييم واحد لصاحب ثاني إجابة صحيحه* 
*حظ أوفر لـبـقـيـة الإجـابـات*

----------


## المتحير

وجه بنت عين واحدة انف فم وحاجب واحد


شجرة وطيور

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وجه مرأه
وشجره وعصافيير

----------


## شفايف وردية

3 حمامات وكتاكيت 

وجه مرأه

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

نص وجه
وحمام وكتاكيت وشجره

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

** 

*برافو* 

*برافو*

*برافو* 
*المتحير* 
*معلمه عفاف* 
*شفايف وردية* 
*الفراش الفاطمي* 

*الإجابات صحيحه* 



*نعم ما ذكرتموه صحيح*  
*وسبق طرح صوره مماثله وهي الصوره بالأسفل* 
 
*حيث ترون فيها أزهارا ً شكلت مع بعض الفراشات وجه إمرأة شابة* 
*فالأزهار شكلت وجه المراة والفراشة شكلت أنفها وورقة من الغصن شكلت عينها* 
*بينما في صورتنا التي طرحناها منذ قليل نرى أن شجرة شكلت وجه المرأة*  
*بينما بعض الطيور شكلت أنفها وعينها وفمها* 
 

*سيتم تقييم جميع الإجابات*  
*المتحير*  
*معلمه  عفاف*  
*شفايف ورديه*  
*الفراش الفاطمي*  
*يعطيكم الله العافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعافيش
مبروك لينا جميعا

----------


## 7mammah

** 
* أهـلـيـن* 
*وهذا لغز ( ؟ )صوره جديد* 

*مــاذا تــرون فـي الـصــوره ؟ ؟؟* 
 
 


* *

----------


## المتحير

جمجمة

وطفلين

وورود

----------


## ابو طارق

*جمجمة وطفلين ورأس وكلب*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

** 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو*






*نعم ترون طفلتين ومعهما جرو صغير* 
*وقد شكلوا جميعهم شكل الجمجمة* 






*المتحير*  


*الوالد ابو طارق*  


*يعطيكم الله العافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك للفايزين

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ، ، ،* 
* وهادي صوره جديده ... ولــغـــز جـــديــد* 

* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  
*Ϡ₡الصوره المبعثرهϠ₡* 
*هذه صوره بعثرتها وأجزاء الصوره بالأسفل* 
*قوموا بترتيب أجزاءها المبعثرة*  
*لتحصلوا على منظر لجزء من غرفة منزل بديكور جميل* 






** 



*( 1 )* 
** 
*( 2 )*  
 
*( 3 )* 
 
*( 4 )* 
 
*( 5 )* 
 

*( 6 )* 
** 
*( 7 )*  
 
*( 8 )* 
 
*( 9 )* 
 
* *

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا راح أرتبهم بالارقام لان ماعندي فوتوشوب
وإن شاء الله يكونون صح ..
7 4 8
3 5 2
9 1 6

الله يعطيك العافية حبيبتي ..
موفقة دائماً ..

----------


## المتحير

ماعرفت اسويها عدل عدل هالمرة








انشاء الله تقبليها

----------


## 7mammah

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا راح أرتبهم بالارقام لان ماعندي فوتوشوب
> مقبول ترتيبهن بالأرقام مو شرط ترتيب الأجزاء بالصور ربي يسعدك ِ
> وإن شاء الله يكونون صح ..
> يارب يكونوا صح همووووستي 
> ...



 
*حي الله هموووووس اللي واااااحشتني مرررره*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

** 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 




الحل صحيح 

 



*هموووووس*  


*المتحير*  


*يعطيكم الله العافيه*

----------


## همس الصمت

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
الحمدلله طلع الحل صحيح
لاني صرت أدور بالصور ومرة أحط يمين ومرة أحط شمال
وكنت شاكة في صحة الحل 
بس قلت يالله أنا وحظي
و الحمدلله طلع الحل صحيح
يعني عيوني سليمة << ههههههههههههه
الف شكر لك حبيبتي على الافكار إلي بتحرك المخ
وبتظبط العيون عدل ..
وراح أكون دوم في إنتظار الصور
منشان أختبر عيوني ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
ويوفقك دنيا وآخرة
ومايحرمنا من تواجدك الجميل في المنتدى أبداً ...
موفقة دوووووووووووووووم ..
وإلى الامام دائماً ..

----------


## 7mammah

** 
* أهـلـيـن* 
*وهذا لغز ( ؟ )صوره جديد* 



 


*مين يقدر يطلعلي الـثـعـبـان وين في الصوره ؟* 
* *

----------


## شفايف وردية

*في النافدة على اليسار*

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*شفايف وردية*  

*معلمه عفاف* 
*للأسف لا*  
*مو هذا مكان الثعبان*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

احتمال يكون في السلة حول صورة الملاك

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*نوارة للأسف كمانه لا* 
*ركزي زين وأكيد راح تلاقينه* 
*واتذكري شكله المتموج أثناء الزحف*

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

وكمان البرج

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*للأسف كمان محاولة الصغيرة الأموره الفراش الفاطمي لم*

* تنتهي بالعثور على الثعبان*

*الثعبان مازال يتحدى*

----------


## 7mammah

> 



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*أحسنتي معلمه* 

*بس هذااااا  هو*

*جنب التفاحه الحمراء بلون أخضر تقريبا ً*

*يس  برافو  !*

*ولاتروحوا بعيد في أشياء ابيها بعد من الصوره*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

لقيته بس لونه الاخضر خلاني اصرف نظر عنه هههههه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*معلمه عفاف تقييم × 1* 
*انزين هذا الثعبان ولقيناه* 
*ابي الضفدع  وين وين وينه ؟ ؟ ؟*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

على الفوطة الخضرا ههههههه

----------


## 7mammah

> على الفوطة الخضرا ههههههه



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*صح صح* 

*على الفوطه الخضراء اللي على اليسار على البانيو  جالس عليها*

*برافو  !*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*طيب   وين الـــورده  ؟*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

في القبعة الي معلقة في الزاوية فوق على اليمين

----------


## 7mammah

> في القبعة الي معلقة في الزاوية فوق على اليمين



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*والجواب صح نوارة    برافو  !*

----------


## المتحير



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*نعم صحيح هذه هي اخوي المتحير وسبقت نوارة بالإجابة* 


*ومو شرط انو تأشر عليه في صوره توضيحيه*


*بيكفي وصف مكانو* 


*انزين ابي مظروف رسايل   ويييييينه  ؟*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

هل هو الي لونه أزرق فوق الكرسي ومربوط بشريطة خضراء؟؟

----------


## المتحير



----------


## المتحير

اسرع اني ااشر

----------


## 7mammah

> هل هو الي لونه أزرق فوق الكرسي ومربوط بشريطة خضراء؟؟



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*لا مو هو* 

*يبغاله تركيز* 

*بس هو مظروف عايدي شكله*

----------


## 7mammah

> اسرع اني ااشر



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اخوي المتحير   ... لا مو اهو*

*اهو شكله مظروف رسايل عادي*

----------


## المتحير

هذا الى في الارض

جمب النعال(اكرمككم الله)

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

حشى مو حمام 

صاحبه ياكل ويشرب ويشتغل فيه 

دار راسي منه

----------


## 7mammah

> هذا الى في الارض
> 
> جمب النعال(اكرمككم الله)



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ممممم  ! ! !*

*لا مو اهو* 

*مو جنب الحذاء* 

*ركز اكثررر*

----------


## المتحير

> حشى مو حمام 
> 
> صاحبه ياكل ويشرب ويشتغل فيه 
> 
> دار راسي منه



 
هههههههه صحيح

----------


## المتحير

الى في السلة؟

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

تحت المغسلة مبين جزء منه

----------


## 7mammah

> حشى مو حمام 
> 
> صاحبه ياكل ويشرب ويشتغل فيه 
> 
> دار راسي منه



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ها ها ها  صدقتي نوارة*

*عاد ولو تشوفين مكان هالظرف مال الرسايل وين حاطه*

----------


## 7mammah

> تحت المغسلة مبين جزء منه



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ماشاء الله عليك نوارة* 
*بس هذا هو مكانه*  
*ومثل ما وصفتي صح صح*  
*مبين بس جزء منه من تحت دولاب المغسله تحت الدفتر*

----------


## المتحير

يمكن واحد منهم

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ايه عرفته



الي تحت الكبت الي جنب الدفتر

----------


## الأمل الوردي

خساره المتحير جاوب قبلي

----------


## المتحير

بانتظار طلب جديد

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله  الرحمن الرحيم*


*نوارة لك تقييم  بعد قليل إن شاء الله*

*انزين ابي  ميزاااان حراره وييييينه ؟*

----------


## المتحير

الى معلق بالنافذة الى جنب المسبح؟

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

معلق بالنافذة على اليسار

----------


## 7mammah

> الى معلق بالنافذة الى جنب المسبح؟



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*صح برافو عليك  !*

*اللي على اطار النافذة باليسار* 

*الك تقييم*

*وكان هذا هو طلبي الأخير*

*يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الله يعافيك أنين 

تسلمين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم العافية 
راحت علينا بقية المشاركه معاكم 
يلا مره ثانية 
يعطيكم العافية جميعا

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ، ، ،* 
* وهادي صوره جديده ... ولــغـــز جـــديــد* 

* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  

*خمسة وجوه بالصوره ...*
*أين هي هذه الوجوه الخمسـ5ـه؟*  



** 

 


* *

----------


## ابو طارق

*اخر كلمة هي الوسط*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~



----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

الوجه الي في الوسط 
طالع منه وجهين كل واحد مقابل الجمجمه 
وجمجمتين 
لقيت الخمسه وجوه 
يعطيش العافية انونه على هيك افكار حلوه وبتحرك المخ كمان

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*الوالد ابو طارق* 
*نوارة الدنيا* 
*معلمه عفـاف* 
*يعطيكم الله العافيه جميع الحلولـ صحيحه*  
*تم ّ التقييم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافية حبيبتي

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ّ ّ ، ، ،* 



* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  
*هادي المره لغزنا عن الفروق* 
*هناك فروق خمسه بس انتبهوا مو في كل صوره فروق خمسة* 
*أول صوره على اليسار هي الأصل* 
*وبقية الصور كل صوره بها فرق واحد المطلوب إيجاده ويصبح مجموع الفروق خمسة* 



 


 

* *  
 

*◄◄ تقييمان لأول إجابة صحيحه* 

*◄ تقييم واحد لصاحب ثاني إجابة صحيحه* 
*حظ أوفر لـبـقـيـة الإجـابـات*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

سريعة موو

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## المتحير



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 
*تستحق الإجابات الإعجاب والتقدير* 
*نواره* 
*معلمه عفاف* 

*المتحير* 


*نعم هذه هي الأخطاء بكل صوره* 
*الإجابات صحيحه* 





*◄◄نواره* 
*◄ معلمه عفاف*  
*◄ المتحير*  
*يعطيكم الله العافيه تم التقييم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مع ملاحظة انو انا ونواره وصلنا مع بعض

----------


## 7mammah

> مع ملاحظة انو انا ونواره وصلنا مع بعض



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نعم نفس الوقت * 

*ماشاء الله على التنافس الرائع بينكم  معلمتي عفاف ونوارة*

*وهذا اللي يخلي للمسابقات  مذاق  حلو*

*الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ، ، ،* 
* وهادي صوره جديده ... ولــغـــز جـــديــد* 

* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  

*نفسي هموووس تختبر نفسها بهادا اللغز* 
*ونفسي أشوف ايش هي اجابتها* 
*احسوا بيناسبها* 
*كيف تفسرون الصورة بالأسـفـل*  




** 

 


* *

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما فهمت شو بتقصدي 

يمكن شي تبع التصوير 

تكبير الكوكا كولا وتصغير الرجال
وتركيب الرجال على العلبة 

مجرد تخمين

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
مرحبا الغلا أنون ..
وكاهي هموس جاتك بالحل ..
كل السالفة إن الرجال بعيييييييييييييييد عن الكاميرا
والعلبة حقت الكوكا كولا قريبه مررررررررة من الكاميرا
فالي بيشوف الصورة يفتكر أن الرجال واقف على العلبة وهذا مو صحيح ..
كل الحكايه هي القرب والبعد فقط لاغير ..
ونقدر نكتشف هذا الشي من الظل كمان
لان لو الرجال كان واقف على العلبة كان بيصير الظل مشترك بينهم وقريب من بعض
هذا إذا ماكان فوقه ومايبان ..
بس هنا في عندي ظلين ظل العلبة ولونة غامق لان العلبة قريبة من الكاميرا
والرجال بعيد فالظل حقة مرة خفيف وبعيد فمايبان ..

فبالتالي التلاعب بالمسافه هو الي عمل هذي الصورة بهذا الشكل ..
بس الصراحه الي سواها واحد محترف ..
أتمنى تكون إجابتي صحيحه أنون ..
ومع كوكا كولا خليك في العالي ...<< مع إني ماحبه ..هههههههههههههههههه
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية الغالية
والله يوفقك دنيا وآخرة ..
ويسعدك في الدارين ..

تحياتي القلبية لك  ..
همووووووووووووووووسة ..

----------


## المتحير

خههههههههههههه

البعد والقرب

الكوكا قريب والرجل بعيد انشاء الله اول جواب صح

وانا عرفت من الظل

----------


## المتحير

اوه المشرفة هموس سبقتني

انا فكرت اخر رد الى عفاف\\

يلا مبروك هموس

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*معلمه عفاف*

*همووووووس وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*


*المتحير سأقبل بالإجابه فهي صحيحه*


*يعطيكم الله الف عافيه* 

*وياهمووووسه أثبتتي انك ِ خبيرة تصوير*

*ماشاء الله عليك ِ جواب أكثر من ممتاز وواضح جدا ً*

*وهو أتى الجواب الأمثل * 

*وتستحقين على هذا الجواب تقييما ً خاصا ً*

*كل ما ذكرتيه صحيح 100% وبأفضل مما لدي من* 

*التوضيح هاهاها*

*ولهذا أترك معرفة الحل إلى العودة لمشاركتك ِ*

*سيتم ّ التقييم للجميع ربي يسعدكم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ويسعدش يالغالية

----------


## 7mammah

** 
* أهـلـيـن* 
*وهذا لغز ( ؟ )صوره جديد* 



 


*ماذا ترون في الصوره ؟* 
* *

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وجه حصان 
وضفدع

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 

*إجابه وحيده وفريده من*  


*معلمه عفاف* 



*نعم هذه الصوره نستطيع رؤية وجه حصان وكذلك ضفدعا ً بها* 
*فلو قلبنا الصوره لرأينا الضفدع* 

 


 





*◄◄معلمه عفاف* 




*يعطيكم الله العافيه تم التقييم*

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ، ، ،* 
* وهادي صوره جديده ... ولــغـــز جـــديــد* 

* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  



*مالسر ّ في الصورة*  




** 

 


* *

----------


## المتحير

اذا نظرنا من الاعلى يكون الصفحتان مواجهتان لبعضهما

اما من الاسفل فيكون كتاب مفتوح من الجهة الاخرة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ان الكتاب نقدر انشوفه مفتوح من الزاويتين كأنو مفتوح 
وكأنو معكوس

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 

*المتحير* 


*معلمه عفاف* 









*◄◄المتحير* 

*◄◄معلمه عفاف* 

 

*يعطيكم الله العافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعطيش العافية على هيك مسابقات حلوه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*الله يعافيش امعلمتي*  
*وأنتظروا المزيد والمزيد والمزيد*  
*فما مضى جدا ً قليل بالنسبة لما تبقى*  
*فيش اتقولي مابدينا بداية حقيقة تونا امعلمه*  
 
*والمشوار طويل*  

*مع التحيه*

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ، ، ،* 
*وهادي صوره جديده ... ولــغـــز جـــديــد* 

* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  


*ماذا ترون في الصوره*
*؟ ؟ ؟* 


** 
** 
* *  
 
 

*◄◄ تقييمان لأول إجابة صحيحه*  
*◄ تقييم واحد لصاحب ثاني إجابة صحيحه*

*حظ أوفر لـبـقـيـة الإجـابـات*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هو النسر واضح 
وكمان الغيوم الي على شكل وجه مخيف
وجذع الشجره 
كأنوا شخص حامل جثة

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

يمكن تقصدين الغيوم الي تشكل وجه نسر

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*معلمه عفاف*

*نوارة * 

*اللي قلتوه صح * 

*لكن كمان ... المعلومات اللي عندي*

* انو الصوره بها سـبـ 7 ـعـة نسور إثنان منهما كاملين* 

*والخمسة الباقيين بس وجوه*

*تقدروا تطلعوا ثلاثة نسور بجانب الإثنين الظاهرين بكاملهم* 

* وأقبل بالإجابه*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 

*نوارة* 


*تملكين عين صقر ماشاء الله عليك*  
*سأقيم معلمتي عفاف كذلك تقييما ً تشجيعيا ً* 
*لكن نوارة وحدها تستحق تقييما ً خاصا ً* 
*نعم هذه هي النسور كما أوجدتها لنا نوارة* 




*◄◄نوارة*  +  
*◄ معلمتي عفاف تقييم تشجيعي*  


*يعطيكم الله العافيه*

----------


## المتحير

مبروك

بالانتظار

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خساره جيت متأخره 

لأني شفت النسور من قبل 
بس ما هقيت هذا المطلوب 
ولأن الماما نادت عليي الى الغذاء ما قدرت احط الأجابة الي ابيها 
على العموم مبروك نواره تستاهلي كل خير

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ، ، ،* 
* وهادي صوره جديده ... ولــغـــز جـــديــد* 

* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  



*ما الكلمه باللغه الإنجليزيه التي بالصوره*  




** 

 


* *

----------


## عفاف الهدى

S A L

واضحين 

الباقي شاكه فيهم يعني ما راح تركب عندي جملة للأسف 

يمكن الباقي 
H  r  او l r

----------


## 7mammah

> s a l
> 
> واضحين



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بلي بلي امعلمه  باقي بعد حرفين*

*واقرب لش*

*هي نفس اسم شخصية كرتونية انتي حاطه صورتها من ايام*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*تأخرتي في الرد معلمه* 
*على كل حال راح أحسبها صح* 

*معلمه عفاف* 
*نعم الكلمه هي SALLY* 







*◄◄معلمه عـــفـــاف*  


*يعطيش الله العافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

للأسف تأخرت 
لأن بتوضيحش اكيد كنت راح اعرفها 
يلا الله يعطيش العافية 
وما تقصري 
بس وحشتينا بالنهار ما شفناش

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ّ ّ ، ، ،* 



* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  
*هادي المره لغزنا عن الصور الثنائية او المزدوجة* 
*هل ترون الوجهين في الصوره* 
*أين هما الوجهان ؟* 




 


 

* *  
 

*◄◄ تقييمان لأول إجابة صحيحه* 

*◄ تقييم واحد لصاحب ثاني إجابة صحيحه* 
*حظ أوفر لـبـقـيـة الإجـابـات*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

شفت وجهين

واحد يطالع يمين 
وواحد يطالع يسار

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الوجهان محددان*
*اتمنى وفقت في الاجابه*
*تحياتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 

*نوارة* 
*شـــذى* 




*نعم الإجابتان صحيحتان* 
*نوارة وصفتها كلاميا ً وشـذى أوضحتها بالرسم* 
*نعم سنرى أن هناك وجه ينظر لجهة والآخر ينظر للجهة الأخرى ونستطيع رؤيتهما بوضوح إذا نظرنا للأنف من زاوية ثم نظرنا اليه مره أخرى وكأنه متجه لزاوية أخرى كما هو واضح في صورة شــذى* 




*◄◄نوارة*   
*◄ شـــذى*  


*يعطيكم الله العافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك شذى ونواره

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


  

*كمتابعة للغز الماضي* 

*نسيت التوضيح  ...*

*لو نظرنا للصوره* 

*حتى نرى الوجهين بوضوح* 

*هما ضمن نفس الوجه*

*نركز على أنفه*

*لو أعتبرنا ان مقدمة أنفه أو ما ’يعرف باللغة الفصحى بـِـ " أرنبة الأنف "*

*لو أعتبرناها هي رقم واحد سنرى الوجه ينظر لجهة* 

*ولو أعتبرنا أن مقدمة أنفه هي السهم رقم 2*

*فسنرى وجها ً آخر ينظر في الإتجاه الآخر وملامحه تختلف قليلا ً*

*ولكنهما في ضمن نطاق الوجه الواحد*

*مع بعض التركيز يسهل رؤيتهما*

*مع التحيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافية حبابه على المجهود الكبير

----------


## 7mammah

** 
*يــا*  
*وهادا لغز ( ؟ )صوره جديد* 



 
 
*ماذا ترون في الصوره ؟* 
* *

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

صباح الخير انونة 

الطائر واضح 
والطفل في فمه

ومجموعة من الطيور 

ودب قطبي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أهلين صباح النور والسرور  نوارة*

*برافو صحيح كل اللي قلتيه ...* 

*بقي سر ّ واحد في الصوره*

*ألمح لك وراح تعرفيه أكيد ...*

*جربي نوارة تحفظي الصوره على جهازك* 

*وأستعرضيها بأي برنامج صور عندك*

*وسويللها عملية " عكس " يعني اقلبيها 180 درجة* 

*وقوليلي ايش تشوفي فيها ..*

*يعني انتي قلتي صحيح لما ننظر للصوره كما هي نشوف اللي قلتيه*

*بس لما نقلبها .... ؟ ؟*

*بالإنتظاااار*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

انو شفت العجب 

اشجار  على جزيرة 

قارب 

حوت

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 





 
*عندما ننظر للصوره سنرى طائرا ً ضخما ً وقد إلتقط في فمه رجلا ً* 
*ماذا لو قلبنا الصوره* 
 
*سنرى صيادا ً في قارب وقد اصطاد سمكة كبيرة بجانب جزيرة عليها بعض الأشجار* 
*والسمكه في الصوه المقلوبة هي رأس الطائر في الصوره الأولى*  
*وأما منقار الطائر الضخم فهو القارب في الصورة المعكوسة* 




*يعطيكم الله العافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حركات عالصورة 
بانتظار صوره حلوه 
من انونه الحلوه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*هلا بيش امعلمه*  
*صبري عندي لكم أشياء عجب*  
*بس ننهي المرحله الأولى وأدخلكم في عالم غريب عجيب من الصور* 
*أعجبني هذا النوع من الصور اللي أحكيللك عنو معلمتي* 
*لأنو أول ما مارست تجربته أخذتني الخشية من الله لأن الصور غريبه جدا ً* 
*وتنطوي على ألغاز مثيره جدا ً جدا ً ولما بدأت التعمق في هذا النوع*  
*قلت سبحان الله* 
*إذا الإنسان يسوي صور هالشكل فسبحان الله الخالق كيف بقدرته* 
*بعدين تعرفي عن شنو أحكي* 
*تحياتي وأشواقي معلمه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شوقتيني يالغالية

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
ياسبحان الله على الصورة
جد غريبة
وترى أنون الوقت الي انطرحت فيه الصورة دخلت الموضوع
وصرت اعفس واعفس ابي اطلع بشي بعد ما اقلب الصورة
بس ماشفت ولاشي خانتني عيوني هالمرة 
بس سبحان الله الحين ومع الشرح قدرت اشوف الصورة ..
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية الغلا على الصورة الحركات
وفي إنتظار لصور جديدة ..
بالتوفيق أنون وبالتوفيق للجميع ..
تحياتي العطرة  ..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 






> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ياسبحان الله على الصورة
> سبحان الله .. دائما ً صور الخداع البصري فعلا ً تخليني اقول سبحان الله فهي ترينا ان العين البشرية محدودة في قدراتها
> جد غريبة
> وترى أنون الوقت الي انطرحت فيه الصورة دخلت الموضوع
> ...





*حي الله هموووووس* 







> شوقتيني يالغالية



اهاا معلمه

بس تو الناس على اللي اقولش اياه

بعد ما انخلص صور الخداع البصري

تالي اندش في المتعة الحقيقيه مع ألغاز الصور

يعني امكن يعني تقريبا هالستيج او المرحله (stage ) اتوقع خلال شهرين

لا تستعجلي معلمه

تحياتي وأشواقي إلكم معلمتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خذي رحتش حبيبتي

----------


## أموله

ننتظر جديدكـــ ...

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*يا هلا فيش أموله*  
*أنتظروا القادم إن شاء الله* 
**

----------


## 7mammah

*يا هـــلا ، ، ،* 
* وهادي صوره جديده ... ولــغـــز جـــديــد* 

* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  
*Ϡ₡الصوره المبعثرهϠ₡*

*هالمره صوره مبعثرة وانتبهو ماتلخبطوا بينها وبين المشوهة* 
*هذه صوره بعثرتها وأجزاء الصوره بالأسفل* 
*وفي حال نجحتم في إعادة ترتيب اجزاء هذه الصوره*  
*ستحصلون على منظر لغرفة منزل بديكور جميل* 
*إنها أشد صعوبة من أول صورة مبعثرة من نوع مماثل* 




** 



*( 1 )* 
** 
*( 2 )*  
 
*( 3 )* 
 
*( 4 )* 
 
*( 5 )* 
 

*( 6 )* 
** 
*( 7 )*  
 
*( 8 )* 
 
*( 9 )* 
 
* *

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

مو صعبة

----------


## صفآء الروح

هذي الصورة

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
وهذا حلي 



الله يعطيك الف عافية أنون الغلا ..
وبالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 

*نوارة* 
*نهــ إحساس ـضة* 
*همووووووسه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 




*الصور صح*  
*والشغل عدل* 





*◄◄نوارة*   
*◄ نهــ إحساس ـضة*  
*◄ هموووووسه* 


*يعطيكم الله العافيه*

----------


## أموله

طلعت زي نهضة احساس متعرجه ماني عارفه الصقهم

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الحل صحيح عزيزتي أموله* 

*ألف شكر لمشاركتش * 

*تم ّ التقييم*

*دمتي بخير*

----------


## أموله

يسلموو ع التقييم

----------


## 7mammah

> يسلموو ع التقييم



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
* أموله*  
*الله يسلمش واستحقيتي التقييم لمحاولتش للمره الأولى*  
*وبرافو الحل صح*  
*دمتي في رعاية الله* 
**

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك للفايزين

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الله يبارك فيش معلمتي

----------


## أموله

الله يبآرك فيكـ عفاف الهدى ^0^

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

مسابقه حلووووهـ بس مافهمتها بعض الشئ فهموووني

----------


## 7mammah

> مسابقه حلووووهـ بس مافهمتها بعض الشئ فهموووني



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*مراحب أختي عشوقه* 
** 
*بالنسبه لهذه المسابقه فهي تتناول ألغاز الصور بأنواعها* 
*ومنها* 
•°°صور الخداع البصري•°° 
جميع صور الخداع البصر ي بأنواعها  
أمثلة : الصور ثنائية الإتجاه يعني فيكي تشوفي شيئين مختلفين بالصوره إذا نظرتي لها بطريقتين مختلفتين 
وهذه صوره مثال على صور الخداع البصري ثنائية الإتجاه أو المزدوجة 
 

هنا مثلا قد يرى البعض كأسا ً ، والبعض الآخر ببعض التدقيق يرون وجهين متقابلين 
وأنواع أخرى كثيرة تندرج تحت عنوان صور الخداع البصري 

•°°صورة مبعثرة الأجزاء •°° 
هنا ’تعطى أجزاء الصوره مفرقة والمطلوب ترتيبها بحيث نتوصل لشكل الصوره الكامله 
•°°الصوره المشوّهة•°° 
هنا يتم ّ طمس أكثر معالم الصوره مع ترك بعض أجزائها والمطلوب تخمين ما هي الصوره 
•°°صور قوة الملاحظة•°° 
ويكون المطلوب إستخراج عدد من أشياء معينة بالصوره 
•°°الفروقـ بين صورتين•°° 
’تعطى هنا صور متشابهة مع بعض الفروقـ بينها 
وهكذا ترين أن جميعها تعتمد على قوة الملاحظه وسرعة البديهة  
وبممارستها تجدين الأمر أسهل بكثير من الشرح عزيزتي 

•°° ؟ ؟ ؟ •°° 
نوع يختلف عما سبق ذكره من الصور ولم أبدأ به بعد 
وهو أغرب أنواع الصور وأكثرها إثارة وستندهشين إذا قدر لك ِ أن تتواصلي معنا عندما نصل لطرح هذا النوع من الصور ولن أذكر إسم هذا النوع من الصور الآن ولكن حال طرحه سأخبرك بكل شيء عنه بمسماه بطريقة التعامل معها وسترين العجب إذا أتقنتي الطريقة معي 
و ...  بس هذا كل شيء عزيزتي 
 بتمنى انو ’وفقت في إعطاءك ِ ولو لمحة بسيطة عن ماهية هادي المسابقة 
وبتمنى رؤية مشاركاتك ِ قريبا ً إن شاء الله

----------


## النيزك

ركبتها

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا  ، ، ،* 



* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  
*هادي المره لغزنا عن الفروق* 
*هناك فروق خمسه بس انتبهوا مو في كل صوره فروق خمسة* 
*أول صوره على اليسار هي الأصل* 
*وبقية الصور كل صوره بها فرق واحد المطلوب إيجاده ويصبح مجموع الفروق خمسة* 



 


 

* *  
 

*◄◄ تقييمان لأول إجابة صحيحه*  
*◄ تقييم واحد لصاحب ثاني إجابة صحيحه*

*حظ أوفر لـبـقـيـة الإجـابـات*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرحبا أنون الغلا
وكاهو الحل حقي
بس مادري الصورة الاخير على اليسار مالقيت فيها غير هذا الي أشرته
ومش متاكده صح لو لا


الله يعطيكِ العافية غلاتي ..
موفقة داااااااااااااااائماً ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*أهلين انون*
*تسلمي على مسابقاتش الروعة*
*وهذي فروقي*
**
*الله يعطيش العافية*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حبيت اشارك لأنو وحشتني اللعبة اكتير

----------


## ابو طارق

*لابد من المشاركة*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 



*نهــ إحساس ـضة* 
*همووووووسه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*معلمه عفاف* 
*الوالد ابو طارق* 




*الحلولـ صح*  
*والشغل عدل* 



*◄ الوالد ابو طارق* 
*◄◄هموووووسه*   
*◄ نهــ إحساس ـضة*  
*◄ معلمتي عفاف* 


*يعطيكم الله العافيه* 
*سيتم ّ الآن التقييم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا انون الحلوه 
ويعطيش الله العافية

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا  ، ، ،* 



* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  
*هادي المره لغزنا*  
*إبحث عن المطلوب بالصوره* 
*الـصوره بالأسفل* 

 

*والمطلوب البحث عن*  
*1\سكين*
*2\حصان البحر*
*3\عنكبوت (فيه كذا عنكبوت المطلوب منهم واحد فقط)*
*4\فيل*
*5\اناناس*
*6\سمك القرش*
*7\ارنب* 
*8\عقرب رمل*
*9\ام اربعة واربعين*
*10\حية*
*11\جمجمة* 


 

* *

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كيفك انون*
*هذا الصورة*

----------


## همس الصمت

مرحبا أنونة
وكاني جيت بحلي 
بس عاد هالمرة دققت عدل
وعدلت العيون 
ولبست لي مليون نظارة 
خخخخخخخخ




الله يعطيكِ العافية يارب ..
بالتوفيق يارب ..

----------


## اول دمعة

الله يعطيك العافيه اختي أنين
وهذه الصورة 

ومشكوره على المجهود المبذول

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 



*نهــ إحساس ـضةوعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*همووووووسه*  
*أول دمعه* 
*الوالد ابو طارق* 




*الحلولـ صح*  


*يعطيكم الله العافيه* 
*سيتم ّ الآن التقييم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خساره فاتتني الصورة 
والطلب الرائع
يلا مبروك للفايزين

----------


## 7mammah

> خساره فاتتني الصورة







> والطلب الرائع
> يلا مبروك للفايزين




*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*معلمتي*

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا  ، ، ،* 



* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  

  
*تحبوا الدلافين ؟ ؟ ؟* 
*طيب بالصوره بالأسفل . . .* 
 

*’تـرى ... كم دلفينا ً تـَـرى بالصوره ؟*  



 

* *

----------


## صفآء الروح

*اهلين انون* 
*كيفك*
*الي اشوفهم 16 دولفين*


انشالله صح

----------


## ارسم العشق

خمسه عشر

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بغير الجواب شفت* 
*17 دولفين*
**

----------


## ورده محمديه

16

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ثلاثة إجابات مختلفة*

*وهذه هي الإجابة الصحيحه*







> *بغير الجواب شفت* 
> 
> *17 دولفين* 
> **



 
*◄◄* *نهــ إحساس ـضة*  
*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك نهوضه

----------


## أموله

مبرووك نهضة .......

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا  ، ، ،* 



* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  

" مـا هـي الـصـوره / ما هذا الشيء ؟ "  


*طيب بالصوره بالأسفل . . .* 

 
*ماذا ترون ... ما هذا الشيء ؟*  






* *

----------


## ورده محمديه

مصباح سحريـ <<خخخـ

----------


## 7mammah

> مصباح سحريـ <<خخخـ



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ياعلييييييي* 
** 
*قتلتيني ضحك ورده* 

*لا مو مصباح سحري*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ممكن تكون طبعة يد اليسار*
*انشالله صح*

----------


## 7mammah

> *ممكن تكون طبعة يد اليسار*
> 
> 
> 
> *انشالله صح*



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


 




*نهــ إحساس ـضة* 
*أعتبرها إجابة صحيحه* 
*هي فعلا ً يـَد ْ مع ظلها*  
*جربي تحفظي الصوره على جهازك وأستعرضيها بأي* 
*مستعرض للصور سترينها واضحه يد مع الظل تبعها* 
*إجابتك صحيحه* 
*وسأعود بعد قليل لتقييمك ِ*  




*◄◄نهوضـه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك نهوضه

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا  ، ، ،* 



* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  

*(( هل تستطيع(ي) إيجادهم ؟ ))* 
*عودة للدلافين . . .* 
*إذا خبرتكون أنو بالصوره بالأسفل . . .* 
*يوجد تسعـ 19 ـة عـشـ 19 ـر* *دلفينا ً . . .*  
*فهل تستطيعون إيجادهم ؟ ؟ ؟* 

 

 



 

* *

----------


## ابو طارق

*ارجوا ان يكون الحل  صحيح*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هذا الي قدرت عليه
عويناتي تزغلل من النعس
ما ادري شكلي اشرت على اشياء ماليها داعي
الله المعين

----------


## صفآء الروح

*أهلين انون*
*كيفك*
*بصراحة حولت واني ادور عليهم*
*وهذا الي شفتهم*
*يمكن في حاجات شفتها فكرتها دولفين* 
*فلا تستغربي هذا كله من الحول>>هههههه*

**
*انشالله صح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

18

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


*الوالد ابو طارق*

*معلمتي عفاف*

*نهــ إحساس ـضة*

*برافو شغلكم رائع*

*ولم يكن مهما ً بالضرورة إيجاد الـ 19 دلفينا ً*

*بقدر ما كان مهما ً محاولاتكم*

*وسيتم تقييم شغلكم وجهدكم*

*وأفضلية التقييم لأول إجابة من الوالد*

*دمتم موفقين*

----------


## أموله

ننتظر الصورهـ الجآييه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكوره انين حبيبتي
الله يعطيش الف عافية

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا  ، ، ،* 



* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  

" مالخطأ بالصوره ؟ "  


*هادي المره لغزنا عن الأخطاء بالصور* 
*بالصوره بالأسفل ... هناك أخطاء كثيرة كثير* 
*طيب إذا قلتللكم أنو الصوره بها أشياء*  
*حوالي 28 شيئا ً ليست بوضعها الصحيح* 
*فيكم تلاقوها الأخطاء ..؟* 
*ليس ضروريا ً إيجاد الـ 28 خطأ ً كلهم* 
*فأنا نفسي لم أجدهم كلهم* 
*كل المحاولات ستلقى ترحيبا ً* 
*لكن إيجاد جميع الأخطاء .. بالتكيد التقييم سيكون مجزي مجزي مجزي* 

 
* ؟*  






* *

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*اهلين انون*
*هذي الأخطاءالي شفتها*
**

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*السلام عليكم*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته نهوووضه*

*اهلين انون*

*يا مية هلا نهوضه*
*هذي الأخطاءالي شفتها*

*يلا نشوف*
** 
 
*يلا نشوف إيش طلعتيللنا عزيزتي نهوضه*

*مممم أنتي إكتشفتي أنو دخان المدخنه ماشي بعكس إتجاه الرياح والأشجار*

* بتبين إتجاه الرياح طيب هادي وحده*

*وظلال بوابة السور كمانه انتبهتيللها برافو وبعتقد كمانه انو المفروض*

* البوابة يكون لها جزئين*

*وأرجل الكلب صارت أرجل غنمة كمان صحيح*

*وجود بعض أجزاء الأشجار منفصلة*

*وتساقط أوراق بعض الأشجار  ووجودها على البعض الآخر يعني كأنو*

* الصوره بتجمع أكثر من فصل برافو كمانه*

*البيت لايوجد به باب أمام العتبة * 

*الحمار بيجر ّ المحراث بينما هادي المهمة بتقوم بها الثيران بالعادة*

*ظلال بعض الحيوانات عكس ظلال الاشياء الأخرى  واااو برافو* 

*كتير  كتير أشياء طلعتيللنا هي  * 

*وراح يصلك ِ التقييم المناسب للشغل  والمجهود الجبـّـار  اللي بذلتيه*

*دمتي بخير غناتي مع أعذب وأرق ّ تحياتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صورة جميلة وفيها  اشياء كثيرة* 

*واعتقد بانه في مثل هذه الحالة الافضل* 

*ان يكون الجواب  بالارقام على الصورة * 

*وكتابة الفرق  مقابل الرقم* 

*المهم هذه المرة  انتهت ومبروك لابنتي* 

*نهضة احساس* 

*وشكرا لابنتي * 

*أنين* 

*مع كل تقدير للجهود* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الوالد  أبوطارق*


*نعم بالتأكيد الأفضل هو ترقيم العلامات في مثل هذه المسابقات*

*لكنني كنت ألمحت بالأمس أنني سأبدي تساهلا ً مع المحاولات*

*وذكرت صراحة ً أن ليس المهم إيجاد جميع الفروق الـ* *28* 

*وانما المحاوله المهمة*

*ويبدو ان نهوووضه عملت على هذا الأساس  ..  وعلى كل*

* حال فتستحق الإشادة بجهدها الكبير الذي بذلته في الحل* 

*والحمدلله أن نالت الصوره إعجابكم والدي*

*مع كل تقدير وإحترام*

*إبنتك  أنين*

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا  ، ، ،* 



* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  

*(( كم عددهم /هل تستطيع(ي) إيجادهم ؟ ))* 
*يوجد تسعه منهن . ..* 
*هل تستطيع(ي) إيجاهن ؟ ؟؟* 


 

 


*وماننسى الترقيم إن شاء الله* 


* *

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيفك أنونه الغلا ..
هذي الصور الي لقيتها 






الله يعطيكِ العافية حبيبتي ..
موفقة ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كيفك انون*

*والله يعطيك الف عافية انون*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*هموووووسه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*


*نهووووضه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*


*الوالد ابو طارق*


*الحلولـ صحيحه الله يعطيكم الف عافيه تسلملي الايادي*

*سيتم ّ  الآن التقييم* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## 7mammah

** 


** 
*لغز صوره جديد إن شاء الله*  
*خلال دقائق ، ، ،*

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ّ ّ ، ، ،* 



* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  


*هناك أحـ 11 ـد عـشــ 11 ـــر من الدببة البنية* 



 


 

   
 

*◄◄* *تقييمان لأول إجابة صحيحه*  
*◄ تقييم واحد لصاحب ثاني إجابة صحيحه* 
*حظ أوفر لـبـقـيـة الإجـابـات*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هذا  هو  الجواب* 

*انما عندي  شك في احد الارقام*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*هذي الدببه الي شفتها*
*يمكن طلعت زيادة عن المطلوب*
**

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

*الوالد ابو طارق* 

*نهــ إحساس ـضة وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*برافو شغلكم رائع* 


*وسيتم تقييم شغلكم وجهدكم* 
*بالنسبة للوالد شكك بمحلو*  
*لأنو رقم " 2 " عندك بدو يكون هو الدب ياللي نهضة* 
*أشارت* *عليه بالرقم " 13 "*  
*نهضة كتير متحمسة ومن كتر الحماس طلعتللنا 13 دب* 
*التقييم (( مضاعف )) للإجابتين* 

*دمتم موفقين*

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ّ ّ ، ، ،* 



* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  
*" هل تستطيع ( ي ) إيجادهم ؟ "* 


*هناك عـــ 10 ــشــــ 10 ــرة من الأسـود بالصورة* 



 


 

   
 

*◄◄* *تقييمان لأول إجابة صحيحه*  
*◄ تقييم واحد لصاحب ثاني إجابة صحيحه* 
*حظ أوفر لـبـقـيـة الإجـابـات*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

مو متأكد

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

**

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
مرحبا أنونتي الغالية
وهذا هو حلي 



بالتوفيق للجميع ..
تحياتي القلبية لك أنون .

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ابتسام السهم*

*الوالد ابوطارق*

*نهوووضه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*هموووووووسه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*


*الحلولـ  صحيحه* 

*الله يسعدكم ويعطيكم الف عافيه على جهودكم في الحل*

*وسيتم الآن التقييم*

*تقبلوا تحياتي ومودتي وإحترامي لكم*

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ّ ّ ، ، ،* 



* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  


*( ماذا ترون في الصوره ؟ )* 



 
 
*يا هل ’ترى ... ماذا تـَـرى ؟ ؟؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

حصان مخفي

----------


## ابو طارق

*حصان   او  حمار   اكرمكم الله*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*صورة حمار  أكرمكم الله*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
** 

*ابتسام السهم* 

*الوالد ابو طارق* 

*@Abu Ali@* 

*الإجابات صحيحه الله يعطيكم العافيه* 
*وأنا شايفتوه أنو حمار أكرمكم الله إنما كلكم صح* 
*تم ّ التقييم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اشكثر عجبتني الصوره واشكر وحشتني المسابقه

----------


## 7mammah

> اشكثر عجبتني الصوره واشكر وحشتني المسابقه



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تسلملي معلمتي* 

*واتكلم زيش هاها  واقول واني بعد وحشتني هالطلـّـه* 

*دمتي بخير معلمه*

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا  ، ، ،* 



* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  

" أيهما المتشابهان ؟ "  


*الرسام رسمللنا صور لفراشات* 
*لكنه تعمـّـد أن يرسم إثنتان منهما بحيث يكونا متشابهتين* 
*فأيهما المتشابهتين ؟ ؟؟* 


 
* ؟*  






* *

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*3 و 4  المتشابهين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
** 




*@Abu Ali@* 

*الجواب صح الله يعطيكالعافيه* 
*نعم ، إنهما الفراشتان 3 و َ 4* 
*تم ّ التقييم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك ابو علي

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا *  



* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  

" هل تستطيع(ي) إيجادهم؟ "  


*يوجد من الغزلان احــ 11ــد عــ 10ـشــ 11 ـر* 



 
* ؟*  






* *

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كيفك انونه*

*هذي هي الغزلان الي شفتها*
**
*تقبلي خااالص تحياااتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف حالك يالغلا ؟؟
تشوقنا كتيييييييييييير الى هالمسابقة
وهذي غزلاني


الله يعطيكِ العافية يارب
موفقة الغلا دووووووووووم يارب ..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
** 

*نهوووضه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ياهلا* 
*هموووس وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ياهلا*  
*يا هلا فيكم* 


*الإجابات صحيحه الله يعطيكم العافيه* 


*تم ّ التقييم*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ننتظر  مسابقة جديدة* 

*لننمي عقولنا باشياء مفيدة* 

*وايضا كل المسابقات التي تحتاج* 

*الى تفكير  وبحث* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بانتظار المسابقه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*كنت عازمه على وضع لغز صوره بالليل* 
*لكن حيث أنني لن أتمكن من الدخول الليله*  
*فسأضع لغز الصوره بعد قليل وأتركه للتصحيح بالغد إن شاء الله* 
*ولكل إجابة صحيحه سيكون هناك تقييم*

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ّ ّ ، ، ،* 



* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  


*( الترتيب المنطقي للأحداث ؟ )* 
*هذه المره لغز الصوره بيعتمد على الملاحظه والمنطق* 
*وربط تسلسل الأحداث بالصور* 
*وبالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

3-5-2-6-1-4

----------


## ابو طارق

*3-5-2-6-1-4*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كيفك انونه*
*الله يعطيش العافيه*
*هذا هو ترتيبي للأحداث*

**

*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
مرحبا أنونه الغلا ..
وترتيبي هو
3 5 2 6 1 4
لغز حلو ..
بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
** 

*ابتسام السهم* 

*الوالد ابو طارق* 

*نهووووضه* 
*هموووووسه* 

*الإجابات صحيحه الله يعطيكم العافيه* 
*والترتيب صح* 
 












> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مرحبا أنونه الغلا ..
> مراااحب همووووس الغلا
> وترتيبي هو
> يلا نشوف 
> ...



 

*تم ّ التقييم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جيت بنفس الأجابه 
بس متأخر
يلا مبروك للفايزيين
يعطيش الف عافية انونه

----------


## 7mammah

> جيت بنفس الأجابه 
> بس متأخر
> يلا مبروك للفايزيين
> يعطيش الف عافية انونه



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ولا يهمش معلمه عفاف * 

*دلحين نطرح لغز صوره خلال دقائق*

**

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا *  



* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  

" الأشياء المختبئة ( المخفية ) "  
*هذه المره لغز الصوره به نوع من الصعوبه*  
*ولهذا رصدت تقييما ً مجزيا ً لأول إجابة صحيحه* 


*ترون السمك بالصوره* 



 

*فأيـــن الــصـــــيـــّــــاد ؟ ؟؟*  
* ؟*  

*وهذه هي الصوره بالحجم الكبير وهي أكثر فائدة*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كيفك انونه غناتي*
*الصوره واللغز مررررررره رووووووووعه*
*تسلم ايدش انونه غناتي*
*وهذه هو الصياد جبته لش*
**
*طبعا قلبت الصوره*
*الله يعطيش الف عافيه انونه*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


**





*الوالد ابو طارق* 
*نهوووضه* 
*الحل 100% صح*  
*الوالد ابوطارق تقييم × 3*
*لأول إجابة صحيحه* 
*نهوضه قامت فعلا ً بالطريقة الصحيحه لرؤية الصيّاد بوضوح وهي انو نقلب الصوره* 
*وشرحتللنا ايش سوت كمان* 
*نهوضه تقييم مضاعف ×2* 







> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته نهووضه* 
> *كيفك انونه غناتي*
> *هلا فيش نهوووضه حبيبة قلبي*
> *الصوره واللغز مررررررره رووووووووعه*
> *وأنتي الأرووووع* 
> *تسلم ايدش انونه غناتي*
> *الله يسلمش ويعافيش حبيبتي*
> ...



*بالغد يتم التقييم  بالكامل لكما* 
*الله يعطيكما العافيه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 



*لغز صوره خلال دقائق* 
*وسأقبل بأول ثلاث إجابات صحيحه* 
**

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ّ ّ ، ، ،* 



* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  


*( أيهم ؟ )* 
*كمان هادي المره لغز الصوره بيعتمد على الملاحظه*  
*اللغز بيقول . . .* 
*مستر " توني " كسر سن من أسنانو* 
*وهو الآن ينظر في المرآه ليرى سنه " ضرسه " المكسور* 
*فأي إنعكاس سيرى لنفسه في المرآه من بين جميع الإنعكاسات بالأسفل ؟ ؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ربمـــــــــا

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ابتسام السهم*

*بليز ركز كويس*

*طبعا ً مو هو الإنعكاس الحقيقي* 

*عشان لاحظ أول خط أحمر من فوق بالكرفته المفروض مايكون كدا*

*هادي مساعده لك  ركز أكتر*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *ابتسام السهم* 
> *بليز ركز كويس* 
> *طبعا ً مو هو الإنعكاس الحقيقي*  
> *عشان لاحظ أول خط أحمر من فوق بالكرفته المفروض مايكون كدا* 
> 
> *هادي مساعده لك ركز أكتر*



 
 
 :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كيفك انونه*
*لغز جدا رااااائع*
*الله يعطيش الف عافيه حبيبتي انونه*
*وهذا هو حلي للغز*
**
*تقبلي خااالص تحياااتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
** 

*ابتسام السهم* 

*الوالد ابو طارق* 

*نهووووضه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*تسلمي حبيبتي أنتي دوووم أروع* 



*الإجابات صحيحه الله يعطيكم العافيه* 
*والإنعكاس صح* 
 



*تم ّ التقييم*

----------


## الشيعية الاصيلة

ننتظر الصوره

اني دايما ماالحق :(

وسلااام

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ، ، ،* 
* وهادي صوره جديده ... ولــغـــز جـــديــد* 

* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  
 

*"أيما المتشابهان "* 
*أقرب للغز شكل منو للغز صوره* 
*على كل حال ، من بين جميع هذه المظلات*  
*هناك مظلتان متشابهتان* 





** 

 

*فأيهما المتشابهتان ؟*  
* *

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## عفاف الهدى

زغللت عيوني
وما شفت شي 
راح احاول بعدين 
واشوف

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كيفك انون غناتي*
*بعد تأمل طويل في الصورة*
*اخيرا وصلت للمتشابهين*
**
*تقبلي تحياتي أنونة*
*و الله يوفقش يارب*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحين فهمت لما شفت الردود 
واني جايه ادور على انه نفس الترتيب بالضبط
كو وحدخ مايله ولا شي 
يلا اني مع الجناعه اذا قبل حلي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
** 

*ابتسام السهم* 

*الوالد ابو طارق* 

*نهووووضه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*معلمتي عفاف*  



*الإجابات صحيحه الله يعطيكم العافيه* 
*والمظلتين صح* 
*تم ّ التقييم للإجابات الصحيحه* 
*ولكن تنال إجابة الوالد ابوطارق تقييمان لأنها اول إجابه صحيحه تصل* 
*وكان هذا هو لغزنا*  
*والإجابة مدرجة بأسفل اللغز مباشرة ً* 
 
*والحل* 
 



*تم ّ التقييم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافيه

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا *  



* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  

" هل تستطيع تعدادهم ؟ "  
*هذه المره لغز الصوره زي مابتقولوا غير شكل* 
*اللغز ببساطه انو عندنا صوره بيقولوا عنها أنها حوت مائة من مشاهير* 
*العالم ... يعني شخصيات مشهورة* 
*طيب والمطلوب ؟ ؟ ؟* 
 
*المطلوب تعداد الشخصيات .. طبعا ً مش كلهم ياللي بتقدورا عليه* 
*لكن ياللي بيجيب وبيعد ّ أكبر عدد منهم له النصيب الأكبر في التقييم* 


*والصوره وفرتها لكم بحجمين ... زغير وكبير* 



 




*وهذه هي الصوره بالحجم الكبير وهي أكثر فائدة*  
*الوجوه هوني أوضح أكتر* 



 

* *

----------


## إبتسام السهم

غــاندي / جوردن ( لاعب كرة السله) \ بليه (لاعب كرة القدم) \ شارون \كوفي عنان \أسامه بن لادن \ياسر عرفات\تايسن (ملاكم )\مارلين \هتلر \صدام حسين \ اينشتاين \ بروسلي \*تشارلي تشابلن\جيفارا\**بوش\والرئيس الروسي بوتن \**عمر المختار \*اسحاق نيوتن\ كلنتون\بيل جيتس\*ماوتسي تونج \ونستون لينكون \محمد علي كلاي \شكسبير \الملكة إليزابيث \نابليون \جنكيز خان \بيتهوفن .....*
*لست متأكد من الجميعـــــــ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما عرفت الا كوفي عنان

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 

*إبتسام السهم* 




*سأقيّم معلمتي عفاف كذلك تقييما ً تشجيعيا ً* 
*معلمتي انتي دينية مالش في السياسه* 


*كمانه كأني شفت فيدل كاسترو بالصوره* 


*◄◄إبتسام السهم* +  *( ثلاث تقييمات )* 
*◄ معلمتي عفاف تقييم تشجيعي*  


*يعطيكم الله العافيه*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

يمكن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شكرا انونه غناتي

----------


## بوح قلب

مساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابقه رووووووووووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## ابو طارق

*اعتقد باني سوف اجمع اكبر عدد*  
*انما احتاج الى وقت*  
*وانشاء الله خير*  
*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

معليش بابا عرفت ياسر عرفات 
والنعجة دولي 
مدونا

----------


## ابو طارق

*شارون::الامير  شارلز:: بافاروتي ::سلفادور دالي ::كوفي عنان::بوش الابن ::عرفات:: تشي غيفارا ::كاسترو ::نابليون::ماو تسي تونغ::بيكاسو ::انيشتاين ::فلادامير بوتين ::شارلي  شابلن ::تايسون:: صدام :: هتلر ::بيليه::كلينتون::لينين ::غيتس::تشرشل::بروس لي::الفس بريسلي::ستالين::ماركس ::الملكة اليزبت::لينكولن ::غاندي ::الام تيريزا ::شكسبير::ديغول::يلتسين ::مارلن براندو ::بن لادن :: مارلين مونرو ::*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وشفت اليوم صدام

----------


## شفايف وردية

*بسم لله نبداء*
*كوفي عنان.اسامه بن لادن,دودي,شارون,ياسر عرفات,مادونا*
*مانشستر,اليزبيث,بن كلونتن,صدام حسين,هتلر,محمد علي كلاي,النعجة دولي*
*رئيس الهند ماعرف اسمه,جورج بوش,جاكيشان,جفيارا, نيوتن*

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ، ، ،* 
* وهادي صوره جديده ... ولــغـــز جـــديــد* 

* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  
( الأساور الثلاث ) 

*"أيما المتشابهان "* 
*أقرب للغز شكل منو للغز صوره* 
*على كل حال ، من بين هذه الأسورات الثلاث ..*  
*إثنتان متشابهتان تماما ً* 





** 

 

*فأيهما المتشابهتان ؟*  
* *

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كيف انونة غناتي؟*
*الله يعطيش العافية*
*هذا هو حلي للأساور*
**
*تقبلي تحياتي انونة*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

التي على اليمين والتي بالأسفل

----------


## قمر دنياي

صحيح جيت متأخرة لاكن حليتها

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الي على اليسار والي تحت

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 





*◄◄نهووووضه*  
*◄ قموره* 
*◄ معلمتي عفاف* 
*ابتسام السهم هاردلك*  


*يعطيكم الله العافيه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

* كنت قد نسيت إرفاقها بالرد السابق*

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ، ، ،* 
* وهادي صوره جديده ... ولــغـــز جـــديــد* 

* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  


*"سـِـر ُ الـصـوره "* 

*ُترى . . .*

*ما سر الصوره بالأسفل* 





** 

 

*مـالـسـر ّ في الصوره ؟*  
* *

----------


## القزويني

السر في الصورة 


اذا نظرت الى النصف الاسفل 
تجد ان اباب يفتح بعكس الجهة التي تراها عند النظر للصورة في النصف الاعلى


______تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبا انين ..*
*اسفل الباب مفتوح الى الداخل.*
*اعلى الباب مفتوح الى الخارج.*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو*

*إجابتان محكمتان ودقيقتان*

*وهذا اللغز يشبه لغز آخر مماثل طرحته سابقا ً عن النافذة التي تبدو وكأنها تفتح من الجهتين* 

**
*ونستطيع رؤية ذلك بوضوح عند تركيزنا في المنتصف ثم التركيز على الجزء الأسفل فنراها تفتح على جهة ، وعند التركيز على النصف الأعلى نراها تفتح على الجهة المعاكسة*
 





*◄◄القزويني*  
*◄ شذى الزهراء* 


*يعطيكم الله العافيه*

----------


## مٌٍَـٍلآڪ

حليت اللغز ادا رايت الى اعلى تراها مفتوحه وهي مائلة لجه اليسرى وادا نظرت بها عاديل ستراها مفتوحه وهي مائلة لجه ليمنى

----------


## 7mammah

> حليت اللغز ادا رايت الى اعلى تراها مفتوحه وهي مائلة لجه اليسرى وادا نظرت بها عاديل ستراها مفتوحه وهي مائلة لجه ليمنى



*برافوووووووووو* 

*مٌٍَـٍلآڪ*
*هيك حليتي لغز هو أصلا محلولـ*

----------


## 7mammah

** 


* أهـلـيـن* 



* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  

" هل تستطيع(ي) إيجادهم؟ "  


*يوجد من الدببة السوداء تسـ 9 ـعـ 9 ـة بالصوره* 



 
* ؟* 

 






* *

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلا عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
مرحباااااااااا أنون الغلا
ياااااااااااااااااه
أشكثر وحشني هالموضوع مرة
والحمدلله لحقت عليه
وهذا هو حلي 




 
الله يعطيكِ الف مليون عافية على المجهودات الكبيرة ..
موفقة غلاتي 
ودمتِ بكل خير يارب ..

----------


## 7mammah

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلا عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مرحباااااااااا أنون الغلا
> مراااحب هموووووستي الغاليه 
> ياااااااااااااااااه
> يااااااااااه بس 
> ...





*حيا الله هموووووووستي*

----------


## 7mammah

** 


* يا هلا ّّ *  



* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  

" الشكل المختفي ! " 

*أقرب للغز شكل منو للغز صوره* 


*من سيتمكن من فك ّ طلاسم هذه الصوره*

*سيجد إسما ً لشهر من الشهور الميلادية مختبئا ً* 



 
* ؟*  
فما هو الشهر الميلادي الذي يمكننا ان نجد إسمه بلغز الصوره هذه ؟ 





 






* *

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اهلا انين ...*
*يعطيكِ العافيه ..*
*الشهر الخامس هو may*
*شهر مايو...*

*دمتي بوود*
*وتحياتي عزيزتي*

----------


## مٌٍَـٍلآڪ

صحـيح انهـوـآ شهـر  may

مع تفكيك الحرف يجب ان ترتبهم جيدا ادا لما ترتبهم ستصبح الكلمه

AMY  او YAM او اي كلمه خاطئه بينما ترتبيها ستصبح الكلمه مايو 

وهو شهر ميلادي تجيدونه سنوين

ياريت يكون الجواب كامل وصحيح ووو اتمنى الاستطاع من حل اللغز القادم

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*  يا هلا ّّ* 

*يا هلا فيكن* 

*شذى*

*مٌٍَـٍلآڪ*

*أنتوا ركزتوا على الشكل الزغير ياللي انا حاطتوا  " لوغو "*
* يعني شعار* 
*لهذا النوع من الأسئلة* 
*ياللي هو  >>>*

*بس الصوره الأخرى هي ياللي كانت مطلوبه*

*هداكا كان شعار* 

*ومع ذلك أحسنتما وتم ّ التقييم على الحل لأنها كمانه تعتبر لغز مماثل*

*واللغز يظل باقيا* 
 



* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  

" الشكل المختفي ! "  
*أقرب للغز شكل منو للغز صوره* 


*من سيتمكن من فك ّ طلاسم هذه الصوره* 
*سيجد إسما ً لشهر من الشهور الميلادية مختبئا ً* 



 
* ؟*  
فما هو الشهر الميلادي الذي يمكننا ان نجد إسمه بلغز الصوره هذه ؟  



 






* *

----------


## حساسه بزياده

إذا شهر واحد فقط
أني أقول أكتوبر 
ولاتسألوني كيف
 :angry:  :mad: 
غلط  بس مانب مترجعه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عفوا انين ..*
*توقعت تبغي ذيك الصورة ..*
*بس يلا الحل الاخر /*
*july*
*اتمنى يكون هالمره صح ..*
*لان لقيت الحرف تكون اسمه شوي ..*
*يعطيكِ العافيه غاليتي..*

----------


## بوح قلب

امراة ووجه دب وراس  غزال

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

july
2 ملزقين ببعض 
هههههههههه
عاد افهميها انتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

*حساسه بزياده* 
*ههههه صحيح تأكدش بمحله الجواب غير صحيح*  

*بوح قلب*  
*الظاهر انتي تجاوبي على لغز صوره قديمه* 
*شذى* 
*ايوه صح عليك ِ المقصود هاديك الصوره* 
*والحمدلله أنك ِ رجعتيللها* 
*والحل صــــــح* 
*نوارة* 
*الله ياخذ إبليسش ههههه ضحكتيني*  
*بالفعل هي صوره هذا الشهر JULY* 
*وكأنه معكوسا ً بمرآه يعني أثنين منطبقين على بعض* 
*وهذا الحل والتوضيح* 
*كانت هذه هي صورة اللغز* 
 
*والآن أنظروا* 



** 







*◄◄شذى الزهراء*  
*◄◄نوارة* 




*يعطيكم الله العافيه*

----------


## 7mammah

** 


* يا هلا ّّ*  



* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  

" سِرُ الصوره! "  



 
* ؟*  
 
*ُترى . . .* 

*مــا ســِــر ُّ الـــصـــــــوره  ؟   ؟؟*

*إن لها سرا ً خاصا ً *  






* *

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اني اقول يمكن الشوكة الرابعه عاليسار*
*سنها الثالث اضعف من بقية الشوك.....*
*وفيها سواااد...*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

سر الشوك إنهم يدوروا رآسش 
ولاتدري وينه المقلوبه ووينه المعدوله
ويش موترسبوني بعد 
ترى ذاكرت بالقووووووووووووه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

*برافو* 

*برافو* 
*برافو* 
*الإجابه الصحيحه*

*كانت من نصيب* 

*الأخت حساسه بزياده*

*التي تنال تقييما ً مضاعفا ً*

*لغز الصوره هذا هو من نوع ألغاز الصور الثنائية أو المزدوجة الإتجاه*

*تماما ً مثل لغز النافذة*

*أو الكأسين والوجهين*

*لو ركزتي شذاوي كنتي*

* وصلتي للحل*

*لكن برافو عليك ِ كمان شذى على التفكير وبذل الجهد*

*ولك ِ تقييم*
 





*◄◄حساسه بزياده*  
*◄ شذى الزهراء* 




*يعطيكم الله العافيه*

----------


## 7mammah

** 


* يا هلا ّّ*  



* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  

" الشيء الناقص ! "  



هذه الصوره بها شيء ٌٌ ناقص  
 
* ؟*  

*ُترى . . .*  
*مــاالشيء الناقص ُّ بالـــصـــــــوره ؟ ؟؟* 









* *

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واو اشقد وحشتني مسابقاتش يالغاليه 
والي لفت انتباهي هني يمكن اللوحه تبع الرقم 
والمرايه الجانبيه  مو موجوده يمكن بس احس ان زاوية الصوره تبين كده
اما الأنوار الي فوق في السياره احس انهم مسكرين عاليمين ومفتوحين عاليسار
والله يستر

----------


## 7mammah

> واو اشقد وحشتني مسابقاتش يالغاليه







> والي لفت انتباهي هني يمكن اللوحه تبع الرقم 
> 
> والمرايه الجانبيه مو موجوده يمكن بس احس ان زاوية الصوره تبين كده
> اما الأنوار الي فوق في السياره احس انهم مسكرين عاليمين ومفتوحين عاليسار
> والله يستر



 


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 






*بس هذا هو*


*عدم وجود مرايه جانبية*


*الله يرحم والديش امعلمه*


*وينطيش الله الف الف الف عافيه*


*تقييم مضاعف*








*◄◄معلمتي  الحلوه عفاف* 








*يعطيكم الله العافيه*

----------


## مٌٍَـٍلآڪ

المرآيـآت الي على جنب السـوآق مب موجودهـ

----------


## مٌٍَـٍلآڪ

ولوحـة السيـآره الا بيها الجروف والارقـآم هم مب موجوده

----------


## مٌٍَـٍلآڪ

يمكن يدـآت للبـآب ونوافد جانبيه و كراسي خلفيه

----------


## 7mammah

> المرآيـآت الي على جنب السـوآق مب موجودهـ



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*صحيح حبيبتي  مٌٍَـٍلآڪ*

*تسلم دياتك*

*هيدي هو لجواب الصحيح*

*سيتم ّ التقييم*

*دمتي بخير*

----------


## مٌٍَـٍلآڪ

تسلمييييييييييييين

بنتظار اللغز  التالي

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ، ، ، *  
* وهادي صوره جديده ... ولــغـــز جـــديــد* 

* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  
*Ϡ₡الصوره المبعثرهϠ₡*
*هالمره صوره مبعثرة وانتبهو ماتلخبطوا بينها وبين المشوهة* 
*هذه صوره بعثرتها وأجزاء الصوره بالأسفل* 
*وفي حال نجحتم في إعادة ترتيب اجزاء هذه الصوره*  
*ستحصلون على منظر لغرفة منزل بديكور جميل* 
*إنها أشد صعوبة من أول صورة مبعثرة من نوع مماثل* 





*( 1 )* 
** 
*( 2 )*  
 
*( 3 )* 
 
*( 4 )* 
 
*( 5 )* 
 

*( 6 )* 
** 
*( 7 )*  
 
*( 8 )* 
 
*( 9 )* 




*ملاحظه : ليس شرطا ً لحل لغز الصوره المبعثره العمل على برنامج وغيره ، * 

*مقبول ترتيب أرقام الصور*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
مرحباااااااااا أنون غلاتي 
شو أخبارك يالغلا ..
وهذا حلي لترتيب الصور



الله يعطيكِ الف عافية الغلا
على هيك مسابقة حلوة مرة ..
الله يحقق كل أمانيك يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ...

----------


## مٌٍَـٍلآڪ

حليته بس مب محتاج اح الصوره  الخات سبقتني بانتظار لغز جديد

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


 


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
 


*برافو هموووووستي


 
ماشاء الله

يعطيش الله الف عافيه على روعة الحل

والترتيب صح
 
تسلميلي حبيبتي هموووس

تقييم مضاعف

* 











*◄◄همووووسه*   








*يعطيكم الله العافيه*

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ، ، ، *  
* وهادي صوره جديده ... ولــغـــز جـــديــد* 

* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  
*Ϡ₡ ســِـرُُّ الـصــوره ₡*
*هالمره صوره غريبه* 
*هذه صوره تبدو لأول وهة غريبه

لكن الحقيقه الصوره عاديه جدا ً

لايوجد بها خطأ

والمطلوب ؟؟؟

المطلوب ببساطه تفسير هذه الصوره 



والآن : كيف لم تخف هذه الطفله من النمر المفترس ؟ ؟؟
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خليني اتفلسف واني بردانه 
لأن الصورة تركيب 
هاهاهاها

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

لان فيه زجاج عازل بينهم

----------


## ابو طارق

*انا  مع ابنتي  عفاف* 


*الصورة  مركبة* 

*لانه حتى  لو يوجد  زجاج  عازل  لابد من* 

*وجود اي ملامح على وجه الفتاة* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


 






*برافو للجميع

تحيه ع المشاركه

لكن بعتذر من المعلمه والوالد ابوطارق

فالإجابة في الحقيقه هي مطابقه لما قالته نوارة

من خلال يد النمر وكذلك أنفه 

نستطيع أن نلحظ 

ان هناك حاجزا ً زجاجيا ً 

بين الإثنين ... الطفله والنمر

ماقاله الوالد كتحليل أيضا ً ُمحيـِّـر

فلو كنت مكان الطفله وحتى بوجود الحاجز الزجاجي

سأرتجف خوفا ً من ذلك النمر ذو الكف ّ الضخمه

وبالنهاية أشترك الجميع في الآراء

وللجميع تقييم
* 











*◄◄الجميع*   








*يعطيكم الله العافيه*

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ، ، ، *  
* وهادي صوره جديده ... ولــغـــز جـــديــد* 

* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  
*Ϡ₡ هل تستطيع(ي) إيجادهم ₡*
*
* 
*هذه الصوره يوجد بها من الخيول ثـ13ـلاثـ13ـة عـ13ـشـر



والمطلوب ؟؟؟

المطلوب إيجادهم




*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

رقم 13 مشكوك في امره

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واخيرا عرفت الى المركز 
وحشني التسابفق هنا

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


 



 


*برافو ملوكتي

وحلش صح كله ماكو خطأ واحد ابشغلش

ماشاء الله

معلمتي عفاف  
 
حلش بعد مزبوووط  وصح 

وأستخرجتي كل الخيول المطلوبين

ماشاء الله عليش امعلمه
 
وللإجابتان

تقييم مضاعف

* 











*◄◄ملوكه* 

*◄◄معلمتي *   
 








*يعطيكم الله العافيه*

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ، ، ، *  
* وهادي صوره جديده ... ولــغـــز جـــديــد* 

* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  
*Ϡ₡ هل تستطيع(ي) إيجادهم ₡*
*
* 
*هادي المره نبعد عن الخيول

وسيكون لغزنا في الأحرفـ الإنجليزيه
 






الشكل بالصوره كما نراه

**والمطلوب ؟؟؟

المطلوب كم حرف إنجليزي تقدروا تطلعولي ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الاحرف (T b  l  i

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ممكن زيادة على احرف شذى 
a
m
w
n
u

----------


## عفاف الهدى

B t d e h l

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


 



 


*برافوالجميع

كلكم طلعتوا احروفـ

حته امعلمتي* *** قررت اتشارك بعد 
 
ماشاء الله

والحروفـ الأكثر كانت من نصيب نوارة



* 





*◄شدى *  

*◄ملوكه* 

*◄معلمتي *   
 

وهدي  بعض لحروف كأمثلة






*يعطيكم الله العافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم العافية 
اغلى انون 
حبيتي انتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


ومع لغز صوره جديد

خلالـ دقائق*

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ، ، ، *  
* وهادي صوره جديده ... ولــغـــز جـــديــد* 

* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  
*Ϡ₡ هل تستطيع(ي) إيجادهم ₡*
*
* 
*يوجد عشرة من الأسود الأمريكية بالصوره

 


والمطلوب ؟؟؟

المطلوب إيجادهم




*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*جمعة خير انونة قلبي*
*اشتقت الى ها المسابقة مرررررررررة*
*كني مغبرة على القسم من غيابي*
*بس خلاص بتشوفوني قاعدة طول الوقت*
*بس خله يخلص ها الأسبوعين على خير وخلاص ما في فراق بعدها*
*الله وناسة ما احد جاوب على الغز وبكون اول وحدة*
*اشتقت الى الحماس في هذا القسم وخصوصا اذا كانت المسابقة من القمر انونتي*
*وهذا هو حلي للغز بس كني شفت 11 واحد من كثر الحماس عفر ههههه*

**
*خالص تحياتي لك قمر*
*دمتي بصحة وسعادة ابدية*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*
وعليكم السلام والرحمه والبركه*


 


*جمعه مباركه*  


*برافو**
 
ماشاء الله

نهوووضتي




بلي بلي هالمسابقه امغبره 

وليست عودة للمسابقه

انما فقط من تسالي يوم الجمعه أنشط بها

وشوفي شوفي حضي ان أنتي اللي امجاوبه

والتقييم مضاعف

وأصحح لان زي ماقلتلش ما هي عودة للمسابقه 

وكمان لكثرة المسابقات لايسعني إلا ان أصحح إجابه

ايييه انتين كله متحمسه واطلعي اكثر من المطلوب

بس المهم انش طلعتي المطلوب
 
* 





*◄**◄نهوووووضه *  



*
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هدا جوابي يا الغاليه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هله امعلمتي 

جوابيش صح

وطبعن كان التقييم قد تم ّ لش بالفعل من قبل

تقييم × 2 *

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لم يكن الأمس مناسبا ً للتسلية مع ألغاز الصور

فالأمس ذكرى الأربعين

ونعوض اليوم بلغز صوره* 

*يا صباح الله خير*

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ، ، ، *  
* وهادي صوره جديده ... ولــغـــز  جـــديــد* 

* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  
*Ϡ₡ لغز صورة ُ الدُّمَى ₡*
*
* 
*بالصوره بالأسفل مجموعة من الدُّمى

كما هو واضح
  








**والمطلوب  ؟؟؟

المطلوب أي ّ الدُّمَى بالصورة بالأسفل



هي الوحيدة فقط الموجودة في الصورة الأولى
*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


صباح الخير لاحلى انونة بالعالم


وحشتوني وربي

ووحشتني الالغاز وتشغيل المخ على الصبح

ان شاء الله كلها اسبوع وراجعة للمنتدى بنشاطي المعهود

بالنسبة للصورة فهي c

تشاو

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* *ملاكي*

*يالله شهالكلام الحلو اللي ينئط عسل على الصبح يختي*


 



 


*برافو ملاكوووه

حلش صح 

ماشاء الله



انتين بعد واحشتني اكثرررر

ويالله لاتحاتين

ترى هالأسبوع هادا كله إدراجات عندنا للجديد والجديد

واليوم بس ناويه أدرج موضوعين

بس تدري دامش قلتي أسبوع أبأجلهم

راح تحبيييييهم

من النوعية اللي تحبيهم هالجدد

وخلينه في إجابش احينه

تستاهلي التقييم × 2
** 


* 


*◄◄ملوكه* 

*
*  
 








*يعطيكم الله العافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبقتنا نواره 
صباح الخير فتايا 

يعطيكم العافية

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يصبحكم بالنور امعلمه

صباح الدين والايمان

لا ما اضن تسبقش لو دشيتوا ابوكت واحد

والجايات اتسبقيها انتي

عفر ايكولوا تشربي كدو امعلمه ، ئـه ؟*

*حياش الله*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يحليلش انون الحلوه 
لا والله ما اشرب بريئة 
الماما هي الي بتشرب

هاهاها

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ومع لغز صوره جديد*

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ، ، ، *  
* وهادي صوره جديده ... ولــغـــز   جـــديــد* 

* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  
*Ϡ₡ لغزُ القـِطط ُ الأربعة ُ ₡*
*
* * 






**والمطلوب   ؟؟؟

شايفين هدولا البسس " القطط " الأربعه الظريفات



لقد أختفين ، فهل تستطيعون إيجادهن وسط أغصان الاشجار بالصورة العلوية
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*صبااح الفل انين..*
*اخباارج؟*


*مأجورة باستشهاد النبي الاكرم صلى الله عليه وآله ..*

*****

*هذا الحل بالصوورة وان شااء الله بيكون صح..*


**

*اول تحديد صورة كان للقط 2  الرمادي اللي بيطل ع البشر ههههه*
*ثاني تحديد صورة للقط 1  الرمادي الواقف*
*ثالث تحديد صورة للقط4 البني* 
*رابع تحديد للقط 3 الابيض* 


*****
*الله يعطيج الف عااافيه*
*دمتي بحمى الرحمن*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*مأجورة عزيزتي شذى

حمدلله اني ابخير إن شاء الله اتكوني بعد ابخير
* 

 


*صبحج الله بالنور والسرور

وإن شاء الله أتكوني طلعتي أربعه سنور => قلبت هندية هههههه

ايوووووه*
 


*برافو شذى

حلش صح 

ماشاء الله

عفر ملاكوه وامعلمه عفاف غياب سجلتهم

شان ماتستحمق عليي امعلمه عفاف وتضربني بالـعـسـو

ما عليه ايلحقوا على ألغاز جايه

الألغاز وااايد جايه

بس انتي ياشذى نعطيش تقييمين 

للحل الصح

وهادي صوره للتأكيد على حلش التمام



يعافيش الله ويسلـّـمش غناتي


*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا فتايا 

عذرا كنت جدا مشغوله 
وتعبانه شوي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*




> يا هلا فتايا 
> 
>  عذرا كنت جدا مشغوله 
>  وتعبانه شوي






*سلامتها امعلمتي عفاف* 

*تحزنيني مره*

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ، ، ، *  
* وهادي صوره جديده ... ولــغـــز  جـــديــد* 

* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  
*Ϡ₡ هل تستطيع(ي) إيجادهم ₡*
*
* 
*يوجد سـ16ـتـة عـ16ـشـر من طائر الطنـّـان

بالصـــوره

 


والمطلوب ؟؟؟

المطلوب إيجادهم




*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صبااح الخير..*
*كيفك حبابه؟*
*هذه طيوووري اتمنى وجدتهم صحيح/*
**
*الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه انوون..*
*دمتي بحمى الرحمن..*
*سلآم..*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

صباحك سكر يا سكرة 

هذا حلي 
واتمنى يكون صحيح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عورتني عيني

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*
* 

 


*صبحكم الله  بالنور والسرور

اما هادا اللغز فقصته قصه

طيب وتالي ؟

المطلوب سـ16ـتـة عـ6ـشـر من طائر الطنـّـان

شذى الزهراء جابت لنا 17

وملاكوه في إجاباتها طيور مو في إجابة شذى

ومعلمتي عفاف بعد جابت حل ثالث 

اهاهاههههاه

طيب واني بعد باقولكم

شوفوا شوفوا ركزوا

في الورده الصفرا على اليسار

لو تتمعنوا تلاقون فيها واحد 

امكن صعب مايبين بسبب لونه مقارب للون المكان المختفي فيه

طيب يعني شفتوا طلعت اني كمان بحل غير  عنكم

طيب والحل

الحل نتهاوش يميع مع بعضنه هههههه

علاشان محد يزعل

المهمة حبيباتي

عشان أكون عادله

قيـّـمتكن كلكن وقيـّــمت روحي معاكن ههههه

يعطيكن الله العافيه


*  

*
*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تبقى لي تقييم شذى الزهراء

بسبب نفاد تقييماتي

بس ترجع بعد شويا

أسجلـّـها هنا عشان ما أنساها*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موفقة غاليتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


 
ومع لغز صوره جديد


*

----------


## 7mammah

** 


*يا هـــلا ، ، ، *  
* وهادي صوره جديده ... ولــغـــز   جـــديــد* 

* لغز ( ؟ ) صـوره*  
*Ϡ₡ لغز نيجاتيف الصوره ₡*
*
* 
*بالأسفل يوجد صوره

الصوره الاصل هي التي بأعلى اليسار



 


والمطلوب ؟؟؟

المطلوب إيجاد النيجاتيف الحقيقي للصورة

من بين مجموعة النيجاتيفات المختلفه 
 



*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حرف b*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

انا راح اقول d
مع اني شاكة في b و d

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*
* 

 


*صبحكم الله   بالنور والسرور

وتركيز رائع على الصبح


شذى الزهراء أصبتي فهو النيجاتيف B

ملاكـ  ماحسمتي لي إجابش

وأستقريتي على D

بس كان شكش ابــ  B  بمحله

لإجابة شذى الزهراء وهي الأسبق والأصح تقييم × 2

ولملاكـ  تقييم × 1 لبذل الجهد الواضح في الإقتراب من الحل

والأهم تستاهلوا تحيه على التركيز

 كان اللغز بيحتاج إلى هدوء وتركيز

وعدم إستعجال

وهذا ما فعلتماه

لكما تحياتي
*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*
* 



*وبقي أن أرفق صورة توضح الحل

وهي تبين الإختلافات بين مجموعة النيجاتيف

بينما  B  هو النيجاتيف المطابق





وصبحكم الله بالخير
*

----------

